# August 2WW ~ TTC with TX/Au Natural



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st August,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Marbles, ICSI, 1st August, 
Michelle32, FET, 2nd August, 
incywincy, IUI, 3rd August, 
K25, IVF, 3rd August, 
mrs kristicle, Clomid, 3rd August, 
age_789, FET, 3rd August, 
Flopsybunny, Clomid, 3rd August, 
Bubbles2608, , 3rd August, 
Sparkly_Shoes, FET, 7th August, 
Janetsteps, , 8th August, 
shelleymcglasgow, IUI, 8th August, 
Lou-Lou12, FET, 8th August, 
Beckysh, ICSI, 8th August, 
Ruu, FET, 8th August, 
laani, FET, 8th August, 
Dreamer21, IVF, 10th August, 
Seabob, IVF, 10th August, 
Deblovescats,  , 10th August, 
Missy83, IVF, 10th August, 
8868Dee, FET, 10th August, 
Lolly196, IVF, 10th August, 
A J, DEIVF, 13/08/12, 
Hopefullysoon05, ICSI, 14th August, 
TammyWynet, IUI, 14th August, 
Jessica546, ICSI, 15th August, 
mejulie40, IVF, 16th August, 
Millyjk, IVF, 17th August, 
vikkikate, IVF, 17th August, 
Gem27, ICSI, 17th August, 
Mrs.Scouse, OI, 18th August,  
Helsb, IUI, 18th August, 
Malky1985, IVF, 18th August, 
VWilko, ICSI, 20th August, 
Ladybird73, , 21st August, 
Chilocanuck, FET, 22nd August, 
jen80, ICSI, 23rd August, 
bee888, IUI, 23rd August, 
Tilnutt, ICSI, 28th August, 
Babybluz, FET, 30th August, 
Magicbaby, ICSI, 31st August, 
Nowornever, DIUI, 31st August, 
Trying2011, IVF, 31st August, 
Suke M, ICSI, 31st August, 
amy1977, ICSI, 31st August, 
LadyHarrop, IVF, 31st August, 
Crabbyaggy, IVF,  ,  
[/csv]​


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I guess i'll christen the thread!

Had my second IUI yesterday, OTD is the 3rd August.

Am going to try not to spend every waking moment in this thread as I did at certain points in the July one!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi looks like its only us two at mo lol. 
My otd Is also 3 aug had bet yesterday.
Not sure how iui works as I had ivf but I'm sure we will both be symptom watching until next Friday!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

There's loads of 2wwers over in the IUI thread but not many people moving over to the 2ww thread this time, by the looks of it.

I think now we're in the 2ww there's not much difference between IUI and IVF.  Except you have a much shorter 2ww due to the way your treatment went.  Mine is about 16 days from treatment to testing.  I don't think I will hold out until the 3rd!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


I will join you if thats ok. 


I currently have 7 little embryos hopefully doing their thing and getting to blastocyst ready for transfer tmrw. That should make my OTD as 8th August.


Dreading another 2 weeks of symptom watching! Good luck all!!




Janet


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I think I'm not going to even buy a test until at least the day before this time! Going to try and be good! How u feeling today? I'm trying to rest as much as poss, go back to work sat. Also trying to keep out of sun coz I heard its not good to be out in sun but I don't know if that's true.
Welcome Janet good luck for tomoz how many r u going to have put back in?thats really good that u still have 7!


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi to All

I had FET on 18th July so test date is 2nd August and im going crazy with the not knowing!!!!!

Good luck to you all and hope it our time lots of     coming to you all.

Michelle xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome K25, Janetsteps and Michelle32

 for the 

Sending lots of  and       your way

Donna


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Again,


Hello Michelle32!! 


K25-Im assuming there might not still be 7 tmrw but fingers crossed!!! In all our previous cycles we have had 2 put back so that will be plan tmrw too. Transfer the worst bit I think!!!!!!! Nervous! Going to have 1 glass of wine tonight and hope that its the last one i will have for  long long time   


Jxx


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, would like to join, on my second round of clomid and sort of on my 2ww which seems crazy because I haven't long got over the last one. Test day should be 3rd of August, trying to be optimistic but its hard!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Mrs Kristicle!!!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hello 2wwers, had my iui today and tst date 8 Aug also so be good to have a buddy thru this wait period,it's my 2nd one and   my last, getting lots of cramps tonight not sure if thats ov or not but got it 1st time too.

lets hope we all get BFP this month Augs feels like a good month x

I see some are near testing how are u's doing? just a few more days to test hang in there (hopefully someone will be telling me this when I get to that stage of ....lol)

babydust to all and


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi all 
will be joining you on this thread but not quite there yet 
Doing DD, donor's EC today, so will find out number of eggs
then tomorrow will find out whether day 3 or day 5 ET - so will be sat or mon
getting scared but excited! 
Not sure when test date will be yet but guess around 10th Aug
At least we have the Olympics to take our minds off 2WW
Deb


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, seems to be picking up in here now which is good.
Janet-good luck for today! Hope all goes well! It's so nervewrecking. I had a few glasses of wine the night before et lol.

Debs- hope there's lots off eggs there today! It's just the not knowing that's so horrible.

Shell- 8 aug will come around so quick. I had cramps in my ov last time but this time nothing at all i want to be able to feel something but what will be will be!

Mrs kristicle-same otd! Seems like there's a few of us on here that will be testing on 3 August. Just think its only next Friday! Couldn't come around quick enough. Will u be testing early?

Michelle-how many embies did u have put back? I really wanted to have 2 but they recommended I have one because the quality of it. We would love to have twins tho


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can I join the thread please. Had 2 day2 embies popped back in on Saturday and now in the 2WW torture place. Test due 01/08.

Marbles xxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi K25

I had 2 put bk both grade A 1 was 7 cell and the other 8 cell im going crazy on this two week wait!!!!

What is everyone else doing on there two week wait to pass the time !!!

Sending you all       for this two week wait and     we all get our BFP's.

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello ladies, I am back in the 2ww era!! Have transferred 2 frozen embryos from our first Ivf egg collection and testing on 7th aug

Let's hope we all hear great news from each othe....looking forward to supporting you all through this torturous wait!


Baby dust to all


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Michelle32 I am pretending nothing extra ordinary is going on *puts fingers in ears and goes lalalala*

But doesnt work! Luckily have a busy couple of weeks at work and a few things in the weekend to keep my mind off things!! I am adamant not to test early and drive myself in a tizzy!

For evenings and spare time well let's make good use of DVDs, chick flicks and Olympics!

Good luck and. Baby dust!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome sparkly shoes and marbles. We r all here to support each other and hopefully pass some more time lol. 
Michelle- iv been off last few weeks through treatment work were being awkward so go back on Saturday so hopefully il be busy enough to pass the time ( but not too busy) still want to take it easy. I'm not going to test early this time. I done that last time and got a bfn so do not want to jeopardise anything.
Anyone got n e symptoms or feeling any different yet? I don't feel any different at all.
Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies!!!


I am one SERIOUSLY happy bunny             


Had my ET today and had 2 "perfect"(embryologists word) blastocysts put back. I also have an equally perfect one to freeze and a Morula which if it makes it to blast tmrw will get frozen.


i am on cloud nine!!


Hope everyone else is well and welcome to Marbles and sparklyshoes xx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies. May I join?

Had a FET on Monday after cancelled  fresh icsi cycle day of transfer due to lining being 18.2 mm. Have had 2 perfectly thawed grade a 5 day blasts put back. Hoping this works after our 1st cycle was a Bfn.  test date is 3/8
10 days and counting!!!!

Hope you are all doing well. I am desperate to get some sun but the dr said to stay out and not get over heated so while everyone has been enjoying the sunshine I have been indoors :-( have been doing zita west relaxation everyday and also acupuncture, which I have another appt tomorrow as day 3 is approx day for implantation.

Hope wveyone is surviving this crazy 2ww and look forward to help and share stories throughout. And pray we all have BFPs xx xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Janetsteps, brilliant news!! Keep the possibility going and think happy things!!

Age_789 welcome to the crazy 2ww... I have been staying indoors tool but I am sure it will be worth it !! Keep positive

Baby dust to all, our August thread is picking up nicely!


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

Please can I join in too. I've been lurking on other threads but not posted properly before.  I'm on my first round of clomid and OTD is 3 August as well.  Seems to be going soooo slowly.  I'm driving my hubby mad already and struggling to concentrate at work.  

I've had a bloated achy stomach since being given the hcg injection to prompt Ov and it's so hard not to read too much into it.  The hospital want me back on Sunday to give me an injection to prevent my AF arriving too soon (almost funny as the problem is usually that I only have two a year!)...

Cheers and good luck to everyone
flopsybunny


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi all
had a lovely pampering evening - warm bubble bath to chill, as i know you have to avoid perfumed products before ET
got call from clinic today - i've got 8 eggs from egg sharing donor, which they've said is a good result - what do you all think?
going to get call from embryologist tomorrow to arrange ET for either sat or mon
gettting palpitations now, i felt really emotional when i got the call even though at the time they were only eggs, but ifelt quite attached to them, don't know how it'lll hit me tomorrow
Deb


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

wow its picking up on this thread in the last 24 hours 

Welcome to all our new ladies

wishing everyone lots of  and 

Donna


----------



## christinaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Donna-Marie

Can I join please?

On 2ww. Had by ET on the 18th July too with test date of 1st Aug.  Had 2dt with embryos at 3 cells.... which graded at  only average. The form has been good until today and now just feeling really negative! Have zero symptoms... apart from the very very odd twinge.  This is our final go so just feeling hard done by!!  I will get over it.

Anyway wishing everyone the very best of good luck and look forward to reading all about the BFP!!   

C


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Deb-just wanted to say I find ET the most emotional bit. I have cried at every single one of ours, today included!!!!
I hope you get good news tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else, off to bed now after a very happy tiring day xxxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks janet - will look forward to blubbing!
i was bad enough yesterday but because i was at work, managed to keep it in check
been lying in bed this morning after inserting the pessaries trying to visualise my lining building up ready to receive the embies
Fingers crossed for good call from clinic
Deb


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Morning ladies

I am finding this 2ww torture and starting to wish I was at work to take my mind of things. The problem being if I was at work I would be stressed out on project delivery dates or something that no longer feels very important. I'm off to have a pedicure today, can't spend much time in the sun but at least I can have pretty feet!

What is everyone else doing? Whilst, I promised I wouldn't ask as I will start to analyse every twinge is anyone experiencing any symptoms they would like to share?

Positive vibes to all    

Marbles xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Morning everyone!


Sad to see the sun has disappeared in my part of the country though have a nice day out planned with 2 of my mum friends and the children, unfortunately my 4 yr old seems to have got out of the wrong side of bed this morning!!


Marbles-enjoy your pedicure and i know its really hard but try not to look at every symptom and worry, twinges you think mean AF can quite as easy be twinges that mean uterus adjusting to babies!! sore boobs which can be the pessaries/gel can easily be from preg hormones but again, we always assume its the pessary/gel. we always just choose to focus on the negative! It is a horrible time that drags on and on and on.................For each of my cycles i have wished  kept notes on my 2ww but never did so worry all the time.


Janetx


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Hi all
I would love to join you all on your 2WW's.
I have just returned from Prague last night where we have had our 1st ICSI cycle.
The whole treatment didn't go completely to plan but ended up with an amazing result - 6 blasts.  So, 2 on board and 4 frozen.
OTD is 8th August although im not sure im going to be able to hold out until then  
Best of luck to all you lovely ladies
Becky x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Just popping in to say welcome Christina and Becky, i will add you to the front page when i update this evening 

Janet, no sun here either but temps ok and no rain so no complaints

Have a good day all

Donna


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Good morning everyone!!! Seems all the ladies on here are still sane and keeping up well .... no need for pee stick police so far     I am sure that will change as the dates draw closer.

Welcome all the new ladies... I am back to work after 2 days rest and relaxation and watching dvds at home! Its good to have work to keep my mind off things. I am adamanat not to test early this time, but lets see how I hold up. 

deblovescats, I know what you mean, I feel very emotional too knowing there are my potential babies in a little dish, and now that I have them onboard I am THAT far from talking to them like a nutter!! I woke up this morning asking them "how areyou? Still hanging in there nicely?"    

Beckyish, you are testing a day after me!!! welcome to the club and hope your little embies are snuggling in nicely - all the best ! Sticky vibes!!

Marbles no symtoms yet, I just get an odd twinge but I was getting that from the cyclogest pessaries so I am trying not to read into it.

And oh before I forget Donna Marie thank you for this thread!  

Does anyone have the link to the embryo visualisaion website? I have googled all sorts but cannot find it I have heard it really helps? 

Love to all and please please lets keep positive and hope for BFPs all around....


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi all
Got my call from the embryologist - 7 out of 8 eggs fertilized and looking good, so plan is to grow to day 5 blastocyst stage and do ET Monday if all according to plan. I felt quite emotional as they're little embies now! Just hope they keep developing. I'm really scared now and trying to take my mind off it all. Embryologist said they would look at them over the weekend and phone me if any change to plan.
Keeping everything Crossed.
Deb


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone hope your all ok I'm sure u r all so anxious at the moment like myself! Been keeping out the sun but wish I was in it! At the mo feel like I have period pains but no sore boobs yet like I had last time! Counting the days down tho! 

How's everyone feeling?x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

K25: im exactly the same. My hubby is outside sunbaking and im indoors sitting on the sofa!!!
I have pains every now and then as well!!! 

Had acupuncture this morning as it should be around now of implantation, god I hope they stick!!!!

Hope everyone is surviving. Xx xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hello lovely ladies

I see alot of u are not sitting out in the sun, am not sure why would it be bad? am in Scotland so not having much sun the now although has been warmish and dry the last few days.

I start the dreaded pessires tomorrow I really hate those things but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do...lol not feeling much yet but am only on day2 and I've filled my diary for the whole 2ww so that will help with keeping me distracted.

how u girls doing that are near testing, feeling any different?

hope we all get BFP be really nice to see it works good luck x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shellmc: once I had my transfer my dr said stay out of the sun as you need all the blood to be circulating down there then when in the sun the blood flow goes to your skin and that's what U have to avoid.

xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

ahh I see good to know although with being up north our doctors wouldn't have to worry bout passing on that info...lol


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks sparkly shoes - trying to send loads of positive vibes to the little ones!
i was panicking as i've got a sore throat/lost my voice but i spoke to the consultant and he said not to worry, it's not a problem and if need to take paracetamol, can do . I've been trying not to and keep sipping drinks ... (not alcoholic I hasten to say)
Deb


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, I'm 8dpo and starting to feel the lure of the hpt. I found a website which you put all your dates into and it gives graphs and pie charts of the likelihood of positive results on any given dpo. So attractive to my inner geek. 

Will try to resist for a few more days! 

Deb, if the sore throat continues, get some soluble paracetamol and maker a hot drink with it. Just as good as lemsip. Hope it clears up soon though. I had a cough just after iui and I worried that it would jolt my womb about too much, was glad when it went!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks incywincy - talk about bad timing - i can put up with the sore throat, just concerned about effect on ET
will try not to worry
counting down the days now
Deb


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi ladies can i be added please... My OTD is 8/8 although that is 16dpt so i may be testing early  

My consultant told me there was no problem sitting in the garden in the sunshine.... I have sat out there but under the umberella not to get too hot  

Hope you are all ok and not going too mad on this 2ww xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Morning everyone!


Finally some sun seems to have reached Scotland!!!     So am going to have a picnic on the beach with DS today and his little friend. Whats everyone else up to?


lou-lou12-welcome, you and I have the same test date! Ive never made it OTD before without testing!! Naughty!! Did you have a 3dt?


Incy-wincy- could you give me the name of that website please. Im a bit of a geek like that too and would like a nosey!


Deb-Hows the throat feeling today? I shouldn't imagine it would impact on ET as you're awake, would've thought more of a prob at EC so hopefully you'll be ok


to everyone else, have a lovely day and catch up with you all later xxxxxx


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Morning all

I am only on d2p5dt and am working from home to try to stay relaxed and calm.
I have had lots of tummy ache and have sore boobs and wonder if anyone else has?  I have had them really since EC.
Is this normal?
Thanks 
Becky


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beckysh: welcome. I'm having the same symptoms. I'm d4p5dt but im trying so very hard not to look into these as it could just be the projesterone , however my last failed cycle I didn't have any of these symptoms. Who knows!!!! Hope U have a good day. Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies how r u all today?
Inch wincy-I'm quite interested in that website too plz!!
I'm 4dp5dt and since yesterday have felt sooo bloated and belly aches with every little twinge. Not sure if its the cyclogest tho.still no sore boobs tho like I had last time on my failed cycle.
1 week today till test date!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry for "me" post but need a little advice

I have been having little niggles in my tum.... Its probably the cyclogest, I forgot what it does to you   But last night as i was getting into bed i heard a pop coming from in my tummy..... It sounded so much like the sound i heard when my waters broke last time  and felt quite similar too....... Does anyone know if my uterus would be more sensitive now after losing the twins??


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi janetsteps no i had FET with a 5day blast........ sounds a little long a wait doesnt it?


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Morning all

Well I have made it to 6 days after transfer now. My first 3/4 days I had terrible aches in my pubic area and my stomach to be fair and very sore boobs. Ever since then everything has calmed down and now whilst my boobs are definitely larger and pretty sore, I only get the odd niggle in my pubic area. The only thing that has been consistent for me is the tiredness, I am struggling to stay up after 9 each evening! Although, I'm sure it's down to me willing the time away.

Trying to remain positive but conscious that all the above could be side effects of the drugs pre transfer and the pessaries I have taken ever since.

Should I be experiencing any early signs now as I'm not 100% sure when implantation should take place for a day 3 transfer. Do you count from egg fertilisation?

Marbles xxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry for me post....

Yesterday when i went to the toilet and wiped there was pink and no more yesterday I have been a few times today and just had the same again is this the start of my period ?  I had two frozen embies that were frozen on day 3 then they were thawed the day before transfer so I am unsure actually when implantation is!!!! PLEASE someone advise ...

Lou Lou 12 I am sorry I ant give you any advice have you asked a midwife thay maybe able to advise sorry I am no help sending you lots of     and big    and    everything is ok and you little embie is snuggling in tight xxx

Marbles... I have read that alot of people dont have any signs and go on to have a BFP everyone is different and experience different symptoms I am sorry I not much help Marbles I am sending you lots of    and    your embies are snuggling just fimne xxx

Hello to everyone else has anyone else sending you all  xxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Michelle32, here we are, this is why 2ww is such a torture!! One little thing sends us in a crazy roller coaster.... All I can say is that I know of some other ladies on the march thread who got pink discharge and tested the next day coz they were going crazy with worry and it was a BFP!! However I myself like to live slightly on the pessimistic side, and my periods always start with pink so I would in same boat as you... It's all a mystery till you do the test, try try try not to worry too much, it could well be implantation bleed, which I have heard can happen anytime between 3rd and 7th day after transfer and for some might not happen at all!!

Lou lou12, I too get odd twinges due to cyclogest, trying not to read too much into it!

Marbles well done for jumping over the hurdle of one more day, I think implantation bleed occurs 3 days after the transfer.....


I have no symptoms and so far I too a hoping to hold out and not test early! Hopefully plenty of Olympics to distract me!
Baby dust to you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

ahhhhhh just posted and lost the lot.  Here goes again.

Evening girls

Hope all well and not got to the stage of tearing hair out

Hoping I can join you all to sail the final wait with you all


I'm currently PUPO hooorrrrraaaayyyyyyy.      

So I had ivf and icsi and 2 of my ivf embies have been put back in today  
I've had x2 grade 1, a 8 and a 9 cell on a 3dt.

Wow how weird does it feel. You kind of want to think your pregnant but not Neil the fat lady sings heh.!

So they say to take it easy but you want to be busy to encourage time to go quicker. Loosing battle I guess. Oh well roll on 2 weeks and bring me the news I've been waiting for, for over 4 years. My 5 year old daughters desperate for a sibling.

How are you girls. Any tips xxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcom Dreamer21 and congrats to being PUPO !!

What is your test date?? 

Mine w's on Tuesday and I can't believe I have survived all these days without going nuts! I think the key is  just try not to obsess and be normal, and try to go about everyday life as normal. How lovely you have 5 year old, bet they keep you busy!!

It's going to be 2 crazy weeks of symptom obsessing .... Good luck and all the best!!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome all the newbies getting busy on here now. 
I'm back to work today after having 2 weeks off during my treatment. Woke up this morning to find very light pink when I wipe. Not going to worry tho as this could be a sign of implantation hopefully! Got some weird spots on my chest to which iv never had. They r in 1 group and they r really tiny and under the skin. Has n e one heard anything like that before?or am I just being paranoid......


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hi sparkly shoes

Well my clinic said to test 2 weeks from transfer day which would be 10th August but I'm tempted to try a day or 2 before that.! Lol 

How soon are you all testing


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to you all! Hope you are all well this morning and not going too    


Im off to a local soft play with DS this owning and meeting my friend who has a baby for lunch there so that should  keep us busy seeing as no sun here yet again!!!


Dreamer21: I think about testing everyday! I had a 5dt and my test date is 8/8 (a wk on wed) I'm thinking i will be lucky to make it past next wknd to be hones! All the reading i have done (even on the FAQ on here) say 10dp5dt is fine, clinics just make u wait for longer to get a definite result to reduce any further stress.


K25: Good luck on your first day back to work.


Sparkly-shoes: Ive no symptoms so far either, even my boobs are fine!!  


Michelle: How you feeling today? Any more bleeding? certainly light pink can indicate implantation which can occur anytime between day 5-9 after fertilisation. Also, some people have it and some people don't, so try not to worry...Hope you're ok.


Marbles: 6 days, well done, nearly half way! keep strong!


Incy-wincy: thanks for your messages xx


Everyone else, (sorry, have to run!) sending you lots of         and look forward to keeping in touch over wknd so we will all be 2 days closer to August  


Take care Girls xxx


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Morning all
Janetsteps- we are due to test the same day!  ! I don't think I'll hold out that long either .... I'm sure 10 days following 5dt will be okay too.  From the bits I have read on here some clinics say that's okay.

Dreamer21- hi and welcome, how exciting!  What are you planning to do to pass the time? 

aFM- I'm due back at work Monday following 12 days off for treatment as I went abroad.  I'm back for next week which will be a manic catch up and then I am on annual leave for three weeks ( first ever 3 week holiday) and we are going to the south of France with friends  . I'm hoping that this time will pass quickly.

My dull tummy pains are easing... Not sure if that's a good sign or not? Boobs feel heavy and a bit sore like just before AF.  Also I had a sharp pain yesterday that lasted about 3 seconds but it was quite intense Who knows? I think I'm feeling every twinge and analysing it !  

Best of luck to all waiting.


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi just had 2 x grade 2 7 cells embies put back, test date also 10 aug, don't think I'm going to get out of bed for 2 weeks x so nervous now


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Becky-want a secret 10dpt test NAUGHTY!!!! ha ha! Theres no way my hubby will let me test early so its in secret or not at all   


Seabob-Welcome and Good luck!!!


Jxx


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

So it turns out that the injection the hospital gave me this morning is HCG. Apparently this can trick my body into thinking its got a BFP so help embie to stick (a summing there is one in there as I'm on Clomid not IVF). It also means that any HPT won't work as it will show BFP from the injection. No POAS early for me then!

Hope everyone's doing ok? This seems like the longest weekend ever - not helped by my brother and SIL having their baby on Friday...


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

God Im really struggling today! How are you guys doing?


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Janetsteps: im really struggling today as well. My pains have gone and I have in my mind it hasn't worked! Still have 5 days till test date. Don't know how im going to handle it. 
Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

I'm in a bit of a state today. I have had a few spots over the last couple of days and then woke today at 5:00 with what felt like my period. When I wiped there was a lot more pink/brownish gunk. My stomach is cramping and my back is killing on one side. Think it may be too late for implantation bleed and convinced my period is coming a week early. Praying my hopes are not over just yet but really cannot shake this feeling.

I have my test on Wednesday, which is 11 days post day 3 transfer has anyone heard of this happening and been known to go on to get a BFP?

Marbles


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hi all

marbles - don't fret at this stage I'm sure it could be implantation. I'm sure implantation can happen any time  from 5-11 days or something so if it's brownish it could be old blood travelling down from implantation with some cervical mucus   

Janetsteps- Age789, I'm the same. This is really tough. It's sooo cruel really. You've done well both so far. I've got 9 days to go. Then since transfer I've been quite heavily cramping above my pubic bone. I'd like to think my bodys preparing for a pregnancy but who knows.  As I said in a previous post were the closest to pregnancy with a fertilised egg inside but far away from knowing if it will happen.  I want to keep in my bubble of maybe thinking I am.

All we can do is hope and


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Flopsybunny, good luck holding out, no early testing for you!! Well in a way it's good, isnt it? You know you can't do it as it might give you a false result so you can prepare and cross days off on the calendar. Maybe the new baby in the family helps you visualise your future little one? X

Janetseps and age_789 awww sorry to hear you are struggling, think of something nice that you have been meaning to do for a long time and go do it! Like trying out a new restaurant or catching up a movie? Should take your mind off for a couple of hours?

Marbles, awww Hun big hugs!! I am sure there were ladies on the march thread who had spotting and went on to get BFP so don't lose hope !! Also the more you worry the worse you'll feel, it's hard but pls pls keep positive.

AFM, have also had a bit of spotting so I am struggling a bit too, just trying to keep my emotions together, and taking lots of rest, hoping its implantation bleeding and keeping my prayers going

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Im weak!! Ive just ordered 2 clearblue HPT from amazon and with their free prime thing, they will get delivered to my work on tuesday.....Im not at that surgery until wednesday so will get them then. I know im stupid!! While theres none in the house i HAVE to wait, what will i do once i have 2? and only 7dp5dt? Will try to hold out until 9d (fri)....hopeful thinking?? 
Ive never been this unsettled on a 2ww, perhaps its because i know its our last cycle....


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello ladies, how's everyone keeping up this morning??
Janetsteps you naughty girl!! You might have started off a chain of events here as I am contemplating going to boots....


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone hope your all keeping positive! I think your all brave if u test early I know it's so tempting isn't it! Afm iv been having very light spotting last few days and weirdly getting dull pains around my sides and in my tummy. I hate all this not knowing.

Hope u all had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I hope you are all okand not going to nutty like me on this two week wait!!!

Jane steps and Sparky shoes I am not doing to bad thankyou the pink has gone and I have had no more  but also I have no more symptoms either and my knees have swelled a little not as much as last time though and I have IL,s this time round so I hoped they wouldn't swell at all so I don't know which way it is going to go for me this time .

Just a quick one must get some tieding up done    xxx

Sending you all lots of      and   xxxxx


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Sparkly shoes I guess it's not necessarily a bad thing to not be able to test. At least I get the blood test results within the hour otherwise I think I really would go  crazy   It's moved my test date back to 4 August though too. Donna  Marie please can you update the list?

The new nephew is cute but looks a lot like my brother but with more hair. Kind of hope our children don't look like him!

Michelle - I know what you mean about lack of symptoms. I was all bloated and crampy last week but nothing now. Hard to know what to think. Hang in there...


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi girls this will make u laugh........
Just browsing on google and found an online pregnancy test! How ridiculous is that, seen it all now! Ha ha ha x


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks K25 I've just googled it and am sitting on the sofa howling with laughter       DH thinks I've gone crazy.  Apparently I'm having a boy, the father is Jesse Jackson and it will be 11lb 8oz  (ouch)  Just the giggle I needed.  Thanks


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies. Just saying hello and seeing how you all are. Hope U are all surviving this crazy time.
4 days left!!! Kill me now Xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

K25- ha ha hilarious!!!! I'm having. A 14lb boy!!!!!!!! Ouch, his father will be the Pope! BIG mix up in my ivf clinic I think


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi ladies, how are you all??

Janetsteps, 14lb jeeeez I wouldn't wanna push that out hehe

Age- 4 days?? Lucky you.... I have 9 sleeps left but can feel myself wobbling :-/

K25 - I am afraid to try that online preg test with all the bouncers everyone are going to produce hehe

Flopsybunny - its good that you can't test hun.... I'm having a wobble today (lou step away from the pee sticks  )

Michelle - glad to hear the pink is gone, sending you loads of PMA

Sparklyshoes - did you go to boots after??

Dreamer and marbles - how are you ladies??

AFM - not having a good day today.... For a few days been having pains in my tummy. I don't normally suffer with AF pains but these pains don't feel like AF cramps anyway  I am wondering if it my uterus being hypersensitive from losing the babies? I am beginning to wobble on the test front.... Can't see me lasting out until the 8th.... And if it hasn't worked this time I am sure AF will arrive before then anyhow   need some PMA today!! Onwards and upwards from tomorrow xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

evening all
just about to join you on 2WW - had ET this morning, transfer bit was ok, the problem was that despite me drinking the required water, my bladder wouldn't cooperate and they couldn't get to see the uterus at first - i had to drink about another 8 glasses of iced water before it obliged! So i was rather stressed by the time they got to transfer bit
Got a 5 day blast on board, one good one to be frozen, two not continued to develop, and 2 more to be monitored and given chance to develop but probably wont' now. so could be worse
feel a bit down now - i think you build up to the treatment then it's a come down to earth and panic about it working
i'm trying to chill - at what stage do you get possible signs of implantation?
DEb


----------



## Mrs.Scouse (Oct 15, 2011)

please can I join, im on my 2d cycle of OI...did the Ovitrelle injection tonight, Mr Scouse has got his duties for the next 3 nights...

I test on 18th August


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Good evening everyone! Forgive any mistakes but I'm typing from bed on my phone, been sooooooo tired today! Other than that, have had horribles twinges in what I think are ovary position, has been really quite sore :-( back to work today too. 

Mrs Scouse: welcome! Hope everything goes well for you, join us in plenty of symptom spotting!!!

Deb: try not to be too down, it only takes one and the fact your one got to blast gives you a fighting chance. 

Lou-Lou: I'm with you, I'll be lucky to make it to the 8th I think, just going to take it a day at a time!

Age: I soo wish I only had 4 days to go! Well done you for not testing so far

Flopsybunny, marbles, sparkly shoes, dreamer, Michelle, K52 and anyone I have forgotten (sorry I so tired I'll get you next time!) hope you are all staying strong and keeping positive!!


Night night........let's get another sleep closer xxxx


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Morning ladies

Thank you for your kind words on Sunday. Well the pinkish/brownish gunk stopped as did most of the cramping. In fact yesterday the only thing cracking up was my head! Only one more day to go to be put out of my misery. I'm thinking that it probably has happened for us but as my mum pointed out we are all different and just because every other woman in my family just knew, it doesn't mean I will have that feeling. Very tempted to test today but given my OTD is only 11 days after a 3 day transfer is this too early? 

Hope everyone is staying sane and keeping busy.

Kind regards

Marbles xxx


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe that was a sub-conscious slip! I don't think it has happened to us but clearly part of me still hoping!

Marblesxxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Big     Marbles I do hope this is your time is your test date tommorow xxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome all the newbies, how u all feeling?
Marbles-good luck for tomoz! I don't think it's too early but I always think it might jeopardise things if u test early at least u only have 1 more sleep to go! It's good to stay positive that's what my consultant keeps saying anyway.
Afm- I'm still getting tiny bit of spotting in the morning only once a day though. That's been last 3 days. Has n e one else getting patterns with there spotting? Really bloated at mo and tummy is feeling weird, no sore boobs still tho. I feel so different this time to last time hopefully that's a good thing! Only 3 more sleeps!

Glad u girls liked the online test I thought it was quite funny!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Debslovescats i agree it does only take one i only had one good embie fertilise and that gave me my little one
When is OTD 

Mrs.Scouse lovely to have you here but wow what a long 2ww! wishing you lots of luck sweetie

Marbles, are you testing by bloods or HPT  if by bloods you should get an accurate result if by HPT i personally would be inclined to wait an extra day or two, reason being i had bloods same dpo and they were bfp but the hpt was bfn, thats just my personal experience though be guided by your clinic

Hoping and      for a BFP

Sending  to all

Donna


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

So do u just ring your doctors to ask to have a blood test? How many days past et can u do this? And also do u get results back straight away?xx


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi girls may I join you - 4dp5dt!! Am doing DE with ProcreaTec Madrid and had frozen transfer 2 super blasts on last Friday 30th. OTD 8th August for bloods and 10th for POAS.  Fresh cycle at end of may was sadly BFN fingers crossed for these little ones to stick xxx

Hiya to Debslovescats xx


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone

I have a blood test at the clinic tomorrow. I might POAS first thing in the morning to just get an idea. Don't want to be floored by the result when the clinic calls. God, I feel sorry for those ladies making the call!

I think I'm feeling ok about the result either way and if it's a  BFN then I have lots of plans to keep me going. Just looking at a cookery course and a week away at bootcamp to get me back on the fitness wagon!

Hugs to all

Marbles xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Marbles good luck for tomorrow hun, it's great that you are prepared for both outcomes, it's the way to be, you cannot let a "no" from fat crush you.... Will pray for you to get the result u want!!

Ruu, welcome to the club, good luck and what are your plans for staying away from the early pee stick temptation?

I am halfway through 2ww so officially it's now 1ww woo hoo and I have not tested yet. But I have been spotting pinkish spots on and off since Sunday so my hopes are not high, trying not to think about it!! 

Keep positive all and keep strong! Good luck and hugs!


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Sparklyshoes for the welcome. I didn't have any trouble staying away from the pee sticks last time - I'm so terrified of knowing the results I had to force myself to test on OTD!!!!! 

Re. The pink spotting - a lot of girls on the donor thread have had this and have gone on to BFP - I had none last time and had BFN  so try not to worry xx


----------



## bubbles2608 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm currently on my 2ww got otd on Friday 3rd, I've been reading everyones posts but not posted til today.

I had et last monday and just this afternoon I found a very light pinkish spot when I went to toilet, since then I've been having Af like tummy pains, does this mean it game over, I'm sure it too late for implantation :-(. I have a gut feeling that it a big bfn :-(

The ony thing is normally I'm so emotional around my Af or to be honest at anytime, but this whole cycle I pear to have lost the ability to cry?. Has anyone else felt like this?

This has to be the hardest two weeks ever.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ruu thanks for the positive feedback really appreciate that. Iv been reading up about spotting and everyone is just so different! When's your otd?

Bubbles- same otd as me! I had et last Monday 2! Was yours a 5 dt? Just try and stay positive if u can I haven't been emotional at all. I'm still having spotting/brown discharge once a day. I think it might of worked just because it's so different to my previous cycle. Have u compared to last cycle or is this first go?


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey K25 OTD for bloods is 8th and for POAS 10th  no major symptoms for me except a few sharp pains in the ovary area today. No overly large or sore boobs like last time so who knows - keeping very calm and positive cos fussin won't help!!!! Xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

So that's only next week it will come around so quick. I had sore boobs sat time but not this time so let's see that as a positive thing!


----------



## bubbles2608 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi k25 thanks. Yrs this is my 2nd cycle and from what u can remember I'm sure I had similar symptoms last time apart from no emotions this time.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Well let's hope it's 2nd time lucky for both of us! I no I said I wouldn't but I'm thinking of testing early tomoz. Naughty me! Lol


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello ladies, I'd like to be added to this thread please as my DH and I had our first IUI today .... eeeeekkk how exciting .... our test date is the 18th, I was dissapointed it was so far away after everyone on this site talking about '2' week waits :-/ I'm guessing it's because I have to have another ovitrelle injection next Monday. 

Anyway, thought you might like the humour of my experience today?! My DH and I have the age old joke that it was important for him to be with me during the procedure so he can say he was there at 'conception' ;-) but today the two nurses sang him happy birthday ... very surreal and a story to tell if a kiddie does result from all this hehehe

Good luck to everyone, hope we all find the miracle we deserve xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome Helsb, that's a brilliant story ne I like your husbands attitude, of course he should be there at conception eh! 

Thanks to all ladies for your reassuring words re spotting, Ruu and K25,, I have the same I don't feel emotional. And all my past cycles I have had evil AF few days before OTD, and in my fresh cycle I was in pieces as after a couple of days spotting AF was in full vengeance but this time it's just spotting once a day... So weird!! 6 sleeps I can do this!!

Hugs and baby dust to all!!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Sparkly shoes- isn't it weird just spotting once a day. I'm on constant knicker watch ha ha! I think I'm going mad waiting!! R u bloated as well? I think that may be the cyclogest but I was no where near as bloated last time.

Welcome to this madness hels I like your story nice to have a laugh makes u relax more I suppose lol. I'm not familiar with iui but hope u feel ok.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi donna marie and Ruu
i'm holding it together today - been tense at work as i work with families and did a baby clinic!!! And you see some totally unsuitable mums as well! 
i'm feeling a bit bloated - think it must be the cyclogest.
i'm anxious as well - do any of you guys know how early you might get any symptoms.
I'm 1dp5dt so keeping fingers crossed. Embryologist phoned today and said my other blast is good and frozen well, so hopefully i have an insurance back up! 
Deb


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

forgot to say - test date is 10th aug


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi ladies and especially to the Newbies!!!     


Just a quickie from me tonight, popping in to say GOOD LUCK MARBLES!!!!! Be thinking about you tmrw and let's hope August gets off to a positive start for you and all of us 

Janet xxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Justs popping on to say Good Luck to Marbles sending lots of     for you testing tommorow  ood Luck again hun xxxxxx

Also to the other ladies that have had pink I also had that and it stoped after a couple of days lets hope its a good sign for us all and we get our BFP we deserve     and   to all xxxxx


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Marbles    .

Hey Debs - on the symptoms I'm never sure as some people get loads and they mean nothing and others get none and that can also go either way!!! I found last time that many of the symptoms could also have been caused by the meds!!! I had an attempt at implantation last cycle as I had slightly elevated HcG levels on OTD. I think given the variations of symptoms or lack thereof it's probably easier on yourself to try and ignore them if at all possible (I make it sound so easy eh!!!!!) xxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey girls

Just read through all the posts. God luck for those testing this week and as or the rest of us next week, it's time to battle out the final week. 

As for spotting, my paperwork does say brown blood is old blood. Brown blood can also be implantation blood as it takes a while to get out and in that Time it can go brown.  A full bleed can usually indicate a negative but not in all cases.! Some embryos can make it through.

I'm literally climbing the walls in this 2ww. I ordered my 2 clear blue digitals today.! I'm scared now though that when they come at the weekend I'll be tempted to test early.! I know myself so well.  Im excited to find out my result but so scared that my dreams will be shattered in a second ifi get a negative.

I'm testing (should I not be tempted sooner) 11dp3dt.! Are all of you deducting your transfer days from your 2ww or waiting the full 14 days

I      this is my time x

And all of yours too..........


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Marbles-    good luck hunny xxxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks Ruu
Dreamer - i'm going to try and stick to what clinic said - i had ET mon of day 5 blast - test day is 10th Aug - so that will be 11 days after transfer!
I'm trying to relax and watch the Olympics - at least we've got that to distract us
Deb


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Good luck marbles I really hope it's the right outcome we all want.

Dreamer- my transfer was last Monday at 5 day blast and I'm testing this fri so that's 11 days but I think every clinic is different.

How's everyone feeling today? Iv had no more spotting as yet just really bloated still. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello all and fingers crossed for Marbles    

Dreamer / Deblovescats / K25 As you ladies are testing 11 days after transfer I am tempted to do the same ... mine was 5 day blastocyst as well... infact I wake up in the morning and think "should I ? should I?"  last cycle my hubby hid the pee sticks and it was quite funny because I told him to hide them from me and not yield before OTD date !!! but then I got the period and there was no point hanging on to hope... maybe I will do one tomorrow (quite indecisive at the moment) but will let you know the outcome either way!

K25 sounds good .... I too have had no more spotting overnight which I can only hope is a good sign, (.) (.) are larger and feel heavy though so hope that is a good sign too but  maybe I am doing obsessive symptom reading.... 

Good luck all waiting to hear from you all xx


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been absolutely pants at keeping up on here this month I'm afraid! Work has been so busy I've hardly had a minute to myself, my last day off was thursday and I haven't got another til saturday!! Good luch to those testing today and tomorrow!
AFM I am on CD31 which the Doc said would be the start of AF so just waiting for her to arrive, to be honest I don't think its worked at all which is the complete opposite to last month, and I am probably not going to test unrtil AF is at least a week late becuase I find that AF is better than a BFN and then AF. So that would mean not testing until day 38 (8th August!). I am sure it won't come to that though have that feeling in my stomach, I'm sure AF will be here before the day is out!!


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello all, and good luck Marbles!

So I was naughty this morning and POAS. I thought it would be fun to see one with a positive even though I knew it would just be from the injection.  I've never seen a positive test so thought it would be cool.  Was rather surprised then when it was a BFN   Confused now.  I guess it means that the shot is out of my system and that I shouldn't test 4 days before OTD with cheepo tests that I know aren't that sensitive.   It might mean that a proper early test might show something though before I go to the doctors on Saturday for the blood test - maybe?   

Worst part is DH caught me so is now moping around as he's convinced that's it over this month and won't listen to 'technical' stuff about OTDs and sensitivity of tests


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Flopsey I know how u feel I done the same today on a cheap test and was bfn so not sure if it's worked feeling down now knew I should not of done it!!!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been testing daily and getting bfns. I find it easier than waiting and being too hopeful. It prepares me for the official bfn. But that's just me. Still, I hope it changes by Friday! I have off and on af pains though it is too early, so really don't know how to read it. Just need to get through a couple more days! 

Good luck to you all, fingers crossed for some bfps soon.


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi ladies

I wish i was writing good news but just had the dreaded call with a BFN. I'm obviously devastated but know deep down with a little bit of help, I will brush myself down and get on with things.

Thank you all so much for your support and I wish you all well in your individual journeys.

Marbles xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Marbles.... *big hugs* hun, I am very sorry to hear that, and I am sure you know that most of us know your pain. this journey is sometimes a very cruel one and I hope with time you will find the strength for the next step


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

*big hugs* for Marbles xxx 

for rest, someone send the pee-stick police!!!!      

Naughty Flopsybunny and K25!!! Awwww sorry for the BFNs but as you said its early still - please keep faith!!! Its not over till its OTD ... And sorry Flopsybunny that your hubby is now refusing to listen to the details, guess whose men folk have a different way of thinking!! I hope he doesnt give up hope yet!!! 

Incywincy, your way of dealing with this is an interesting one - like do a test everyday and prepare either way.... hmm interesting indeed... 

Still spotting very lightly every now and again and my hopes are fading, now just trying to hold it together till 7th, so if its a BFP it will be a great surprise... 

hugs to all xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news marbles I know your pain, I hope that u can get back on track and get what you want xx
Sparkly shoes- hope u hold out until 7th not too long r u getting any cramps or anything? I'm so bad testing early! And il do another 1 tomoz and then my otd fri.
Inch wincy- did u start testing from day 1 then? I wasn't quite brave enough to do that. I haven't even told my partner I done a test today he will go mad and might be a little upset. I feel sneaky but that's my way of dealing with this.
Afm- no spotting at all today! But got really bad cramps all around my stomach been quite uncomfortable. Want this to work so much but I don't know I still have doubt it hasn't but I just need to keep my positive head on!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I only started 5 days ago. But just now I bought 2 cb digital ones and did one mid afternoon on 2hrs worth of wee. *hangs head in shame* Unsurprisingly it was negative. But 'not pregnant' is so much more worse than just the absence of a little line. Bad me. 

Marbles really sorry to hear about your bfn. That all it seems to be on the threads I go in atm. We need some good news from somewhere!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Marbles-Im so sorry to hear about your BFN    as Sparkly shoes said, we all really know how you feel, its awful and I hope you are coping ok.


xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Michelle-Good Luck to you tmrw xxxxxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Marbles: im really sorry about your result. Thinking of U and sending  

Afm: so want to test early but only 2 more sleeps I will hold out and plus hubby will kill me. Had major pains this morning more like AF pans and think its all over but only time will tell. Either my hubbys 40th boat cruise will be the only sober one one the boat but so very happy inside or I could be totally wasted very early!!!

Hope U are all well. Xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Donna could I please be added to page 1, we've had ISCI and OTD is 14th August

Sorry for those that have recieved BFN's take time out with DH to come to terms with everything


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Marbles that sucks.  Big hugs.    

K25 and Incywincy - it's good to know I'm not alone! In fact I quite like your idea Incywincy - great excuse at least! DH seems to have come round a bit.  Trying to daydream about our planned holiday (in two weeks time) rather than babies...


Michelle32 - good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Marbles-    
So sorry to hear your news 
B xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Evening all.... How are we all doing?

K25 great to hear your spotting has stoped, I've had more spotting than last few days, and also some mild cramps this evening, not sure I can take anymore!! I am on knicker watch like nobody'sbusiness!! 

Have discovered that I have more tests in my  cabinet, where did they come from? Early testing for me tomorrow, if it's a bfn I can start preparing and not be too hopeful...

All the best to those testing tomorrow ooooh and even those testing early / in secret!! Hugs!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Marbles i am so very sorry to read your news   
My thoughts are with you and your DH, take good care of yourself honey

Welcome to the new ladies of the thread, i have just updated the page 1 list so if anythings missing let me know  (this thread moves so fast lol!)

Michelle32       for you for tomorrows result 

i agree i think we need the peestick police lol here they are            

Have a good night..... another day down girls

Donna


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparkly Shoes- stop it!!!! My clear blue tests arrived from amazon today and so far I have resisted but as your OTD is the day before mine and you're going to test tmrw, i might struggle to stay away from them!!! I'm finding it sooooooo hard this time! 

No real signs so far, no spotting, some twinges rather than AF pain but still a wk to go so guess anything can happen!

Sleep well everyone, let's get another night over!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Good luck for today Michelle hope you have some positive news.

I done a cb this morning and still bfn so Do u think Its over for me or could it still change by tomorrow? Would be really grateful for some feedback plz.im feelin down now that its all over  xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck Michelle!

K25 its not easy to feel positive once u see that stupid bfn....don't lose hope, wait for the blood test, you are getting those right? The hcg in the blood is much more reliable which is why thy do that... Maybe prepare yourself for both outcomes, don't lose hope... Big hugs that u got a bfn....

Janetsteps, I have been naughty!! I tested this morning and it's a BFN,surprise surprise.... I am feeling a little down but then again I m telling myself it's is too early, this serves me right for being all keen, now I better hold off till Tuesday!! Any more signs for you? No spotting I would say is a good thing....


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Morning! 

Michelle- once again, good luck!

K25-Try not to be too down. It's always hard seeing a BFN but you never know. If you search the net it's full of people with late BFPs.  

Sparkly Shoes- same for you, especially as you still have best part of a wk to go. I've had my first wee of the day minus stick so will try to stay away, just trying to take it a day at a time!  Still no signs st all for me so no idea what's going on!


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi ladies, can I come and join you here..
Today I am 3dp5dt with FET and otd is 8/8 for blood test or few days later for hpt. I had unsuccessful ivf in June/July with 2 little grade 1s but at least we got this lovely little blast to move on with, last time I started spotting on 9dp2dt which turned to full flow on morning of otd (12dp) so am of course now on constant knicker watch! I had natural FET which has felt so much nicer than the medicated ivf even though I was only on mild short cycle, this time only on cyclogest and clexane although the cyclogest seems to be really doing it's thing again as feeling really heavy and swollen down there and been on and off twinges and cramps for last 2 days.
Can't decide whether to do blood or hpt?? I know bloods would be more accurate but  came away on holiday yesterday so looking for clinic to do test 300 miles from home is a bit of a bugger.
Lots of luck and hugs to all you ladies testing today 🌟
Laani x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

morning girls
you sound like you're in same situation as me laani - this 2WW is a nightmare
3dp5dt today with test date 10th August.
i've been worrying as i haven't had any symptoms yet - but researching this, not all women get them. I've just got bloating from the cyclogest, but so far no twinges or show.
Stressful - trying to take my mind off things with the Olympics -- great gold medal winning performances!
Deb


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning Ladies

Hoping I can join?

AFM 2ww is dragging! I am 6dp2dt today and not feeling very positive. I have endo and last night for about three hours, I had like a pulsating pain in both ovaires. -Anyone else had this. I have these pains normally every month but not for this long and I was hoping I would not get this month! 

Lolly x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Morning all

Hope all well

Laani - welcome

Janetsteps - I'm so tempted to test. Silly I know as Far too early bu you just get the need hey? My tests are due in from amazon tomorrow ha ha   I'll be tempted then especially now I've seen on some other threads that twins have been detected fom 8dp3dt . I've had  2 transfered so I'm hoping both stick xxx

Donna Marie - ha ha I think our right about the    

Sparkly shoes - I keep getting cramps to. I've had them constant from day after ET. I find then worst when I'm in bed. I'm dreading the fact it could be AF starting up. My (.)(.) are also soooo sore. I reckon this is from the cycolgest though, as I had this from day after ET. It wore off a bit but it's coming back again. It's horrid. Couldn't even lay on my tum last night. I got really tired yesterday. In fact I mentioned in another thread that I literally hit a brick wall. I had no option but to get my head dwn. 2 hours later I woke. Must of needed it. 

Another day to tick off girls xxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies thanks for your support. Welcome the new ladies. 

Sparkly shoes- I haven't been booked for a blood test. Do I have to ring my gp for that? How long does it take to get results?

I haven't had any more spotting which I suppose is good just really bad cramps last time on top half of my tummy think it was wind though lol. Was so painful!

Well I hope all us ladies get some bfp tomoz! If I don't then I'm going to have 2 of my frosties put straight back in as soon as I can! It's got to work at some point for me!


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

K25: im exactly the same. Started spotting last night and having major af pains. This morning pains aren't as bad and spotting is still there , just praying af doesn't come today.
I will be putting back our 2 frosties straight away if there's a bfn. 
Hope we both and anyone else testing tomorrow we all get BFPs 
xx xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello ladies, so annoyed that spotting keeps showing up every few hours... Hope it's implantation and not AF

K25, doesn't your clinic ask you to do blood test? For all my IUIS, IVF and FET so far they asked me to do a home preg test on OTD and also book me to come in for ablood test. Maybe give them a ring and ask them could you do a blood test on your OTD as well just to be sure of the result? My clinic normally get the results on the same day and ring me in the afternoon..... Don't lose hope we all will have our turns!! We deserve it!

Laani and lolly196 welcome to the madness!! 

Dreame21 I am so glad we all have each other to talk symptoms, I think my hubby might run away screaming if I say one more time, oh it's cramping or darn I am spotting!! The cramps only started yesterday and my test this morning was negative and so far today no spotting, bet it happens in the afternoon

Donna Marie, yes please the pee police are definitely required, things are getting out of hand!! Hahah I am not going to test till 7th now (yeah right says the voice in my head)

Good luck all and happy knicker watching hee hee...


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies

I would like to bring someting Positive to the thread we got our   thismorning I am still in shock as like some of you ladies I didnt really have any symptoms I had that pink discharge when I wiped on two occassions on over two days and around that time I had mild period pains other than those I have had no other symptoms oh this morning I had a little pain in my breasts!!! So to all you lovely ladies having very little symptoms does not mean it is going to be a negative outcome so please stay away from POAS and try to stay Positive I know it is very hard but you can do it xxxx

Sending everyone    first of all and     and     that you all get your BFP you deserve thankyou for all your support and thought xxxxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle thats fantastic news and here's hoping for a string of positive results x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Michelle congratulations!!!! What great news. Xxxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

morning all 

was just bout to write not feeling anything happening this time but after reading Michelle's post totally pulled me up thanks u and wow fantastic news xxx

right now going to stay positvie got under a week to go girls get those sticks away no need to put extra stress on u'rselfs and good luck hope we get some more BFP xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations Michelle!!that is fantastic news!!! So so happy to hear that

And thanks for your kind words nd wishes, we all need them!!


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations Michelle

If you don't mind me asking were you taking the progesterone suppositories? My last cycle which was a BFN, my boobs were so sore but this cycle they don't seem to be sore that much -just wondered if you have experienced this?

lolly x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle!!  

A lot of us on otd tomorrow, so should be some more good news on it's way. 

Afm,   I know, but still negative. My premenstrual symptoms have eased off though. I will know tomorrow if I wake up with full on period pains. I am going to go out this after with dp and keep away from this place, try to keep my mind off things. 

Good luck to all my testing buddies for tomorrow, hope you all get through today easily.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Lolly- I have been same as u. My last cycle had sore boobs and it ended in bfn and then af but this time no sore boobs at all. I'm on cyclogest pessaries.

Good luck for u all tomoz still have no spotting today so really hope that my bfn will turn into a bfp!  But I was u all lots of luck!xx


----------



## Missy83 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey ladies can i join you? i am curently 3dp a 3td with 2 embies. I have been getting alot of cramps on and off since this morning.. i am guessing its too early for af so might be the cyclogest causing this? also feel like i have really bad pmt today.. irritable and snappy.. 

I can either do a blood test at the clinic on the 10th or a hpt on the 12th 

Claire x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats michelle - good news
i'm glad you wrote about few symptoms as i've been panicking that as i've had no symptoms other than bloating, that it hasn't worked.
on day3p5dt and time is dragging! got a bit weepy this morning - think it's the hormones
test date 10th aug so i'm going to be good and just wait
Deb


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Fantastic news Michelle!!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello August ladies! I would like to join the thread. I have had an *IUI treatment on Tuesday and can test on Tuesday 14 August*. I have a question for you. Next week I need to travel abroad to test my immunes since I have severe problems in that area. I will be going on Thursday next week which is on  day 9 or 10 depending on the count.

Could I risk a bloodtest already to see if I am pregnant. They need to draw blood anyway. What are your experiences and opinions?

Have a great day all! TammyWynet


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome tammy I'm afraid I can't help you there I would have no idea.

Age- was just reading through some other threads and am I right to see you are in sefc in tunbridge wells thread. (stalker lol) just because that's where I went and we both testing tomoz which means we were prob in the clinic on the same day!xx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi ladies I just wanted to let you know that I had no symptoms on ny fresh cycle which ended up being a bfp so it does happen!!! I have had bad tummy cramping and all sorts of weird goings on this time so if I get a bfp again... It will be the flip side of the coin!


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

K25: small world!!! Yes I have been at SEFC and ur right we would have been there on the same day!!!!!!
Did U have Michael R?
How are I feeling


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi all can u join please ? Im de i had my fet yeaterday had a 4AA blast put back and now the 2ww is here though its only 10 days thankfully. My OTD is 10 th august so please donna canu add me to hof please thanks xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome De


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks hopeful xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck to all of the ladies testing tomorrow I hope you bring a string of BFP's to the thread


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Lou Lou- thanks for the positive feedback!

Age- yes I did have mr r with his snazzy socks lol. I love him he is so lovely! I'm feeling ok bloated but no spotting anymore no symptoms what so ever, but I done a test this morning and one yesterday and both were negative  how r u feeling? Did the clinic offer u a blood test?

Welcome dee 4aa is fab! That's the top one isn't it? Mine was 4bb.

Hopefully soon - I really hope that tomoz I can say its a bfp but I'm being doubtful  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Oh and good luck everyone testing tomoz! 6 of us, wow! Hope we all have good news. I'm petrified!xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Tammy, Dee and Missy!!!!   to our very busy board!!!
It's a great place to chat, moan, laugh and worry with people who know exactly what you're going through.

Dee-I'm same as you, I had 2 4AA blasts put back in last wk, our best ever! Fingers crossed!

A HUGE   to all of you testing tmrw, I hope we will see some lovely BFPs!

As for me, another day nearly down and managed to resist the clearblues, let's hope I can make it through tnrw as well!

Janet xx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Evening all

I see there are a good handful of testers tomorrow.

Just wanted to wish each and everyone of you god luck for tomorrow, and that over night all of your dreams come true.

  

I'm struggling a bit today. Only 6 days left until otd for me but it's getting hard now. Mixed feelings. Want to feel positive but somehow want to prepare for the worst also.  I'm feeling symptoms but ever know if it's my body or the cycolgest.! 

I'm sometimes getting spells of dizziness, small doses of nauseus and sooo tired.!  Still cramping but not painful. X


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks janet! Is that the make of hpt you use? I got a cb which is digital im not that keen on and a boots own one lol.

Dreamer- I know where u r coming from with the mixed feelings that is how I feel but your symptoms sound quite promising! Just think once u have got the weekend over will only be a few days for u xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

All fingers and toes crossed for all you lovely ladies testing tomorrow!!

Had a difficult day with tummy cramps (but hoping that might be a good thing at 3dp5dt) and intense back ache, so bad could hardly walk at times but putting that down to the 6 hours spent in the car yesterday rather than the treatment, seems to be getting better this evening so hopefully a good sleep will sort it out. Finally managed to find a place to get the hcg test done whilst we're here on holiday but have booked for day after otd so not till 9/8 now, haven't a clue how I'll hold out that long!

Looking forward to hearing lots of good news tomorrow  

L x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi dee
there's quite a few of us testing same time - my test date is 10th Aug too
not got any symptoms really so far, had a weepy session this morning - blaming the hormones and the strress of the 2WW
got abdominal bloating - think it's the cyclogest, and i'm really tired too 
i think being at work helps take your mind off things as well as the Olympics - Team GB's doing really well - lets hope us ladies on the 2WW can get the golds too!
Deb


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies to the thread 

Michelle wow  our first BFP hope you are the first of many    

Sending lots of      and 

and lots of  to tomorrows testers

Incywincy, K25, mrs kristicle, age_789, Flopsybunny and Bubbles2608

Another day down ladies

Donna


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

K25: yeah i think AA is top grade u can get xx then numbers go from 1-6 i think x 

Janet: that is good to have 2 4AA put bk i only had one put bk  fx fx ot works xxx

Hi debx glad therr is someone else who has same otd as me though i dont think ill hold out till then as i hve already got my frer pg tests lol x fx for us both

Am keepig my fingers crossed for all ladies who are testing tomorrow gl ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies

I'm up very early as couldn't keep sleeping but can't quite believe the result. We got a BFP!!!!!!!
Over the moon. Thanks for all the good luck messages they mean alot.
Hoping to hear from exciting news from the other ladies testing today. 

Thinking of U all. Xx xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations age that is fab news bet u r so happy! 

Wish I could say the same but it's yet another bfn for me. I'm so gutted. Iv got 3 frosties so the plan is to have two put back in.

Can somebody just tell me plz when u have a fet do u just go in and have them transferred or do u have to have any jabs or anything? I would be grateful if somebody could tell me.

Good luck to the other ladies testing today xx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

K25: im really sorry about you result. Xx xx 
I just had a FET cycle @ SEFC, I had to wait till I bled then U had a scan to check lining and also check ovaries as can be swollen and follicles could have fluid, if that goes ok then U start suprecur injections and take estrogen tablets. All up its approx 2 weeks depending on individuals and how busy the clinic is. 
thinking of U. And if U want to pm about it please do. Xx xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks age that's not too bad then it's just so frustrating when it doesn't work. Let's just hope it's 3rd time lucky for me. I'm so glad u got a bfp though u must be so excited xx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Yay age, well done.! 

Congratulations ou did it


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

🌟congratulations age!!🌟 so happy for you, what a nice way to start the day!

K25, sending you big hugs sweetie. I just had natural FET which was a little bit different, I don't know your exact situation but natural cycle is ok if you are releasing an egg on your own I think. I went the very next cycle to my bfn, had my first scan 5 days after my negative result just to check everything back to normal. I had a few more scans to check lining and on day 10 started checking for lh surge twice a day with the poas tests. When I got my surge i called clinic and started on cyclogest and clexane. 6 days later I went in to have the transfer. It was a nice way to do it but if I was having medicated I think they would have made me wait for a bleed in between treatments.
I spoke to a few doctors who had different opinions, some said they preferred my to have at least 1 or 2 bleeds before going for FET and others said they thought it was better to go straight away as body had been geared up for it. We ended up going straight away as scan looked good and I felt fine xxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

K25 - sorry this time hasn't been successful. I wish you all the luck in the world with your frostiness.! Your time will come.

Think positive xxxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Congrats age well done hun xxxx

K25 im ever so sorry u had a bfn xxxxx hun xxxxx


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Age xxx

I am so sorry K25 on you result xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Morning ladies!

K25-  so sorry to hear your news, bet those frosties are getting all set and ready for their turn xxx

Age- fab news!! Really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations Age x

K25 I'm so sorry that this cycle isn't the one, you found like you have s plan of how to move forward already in mind


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Age, congratulations! Really glad to see you get your bfp. 

It's a bfn for me. I'm okay though, was expecting it. I get more upset thinking it might come, once I get it I'm alright. I'm planning a night out tomorrow! And then probably a month off as flights and accommodation are expensive in August, so will probably wait until Sept. 

K25, sorry I was a bfn for you but good luck with the fet!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your support everyone that's really kind. Just got to work and have had a complete melt down cant bear to be there so they told me to go home but can't stop crying Im gutted.

Anyway how did u other ladies testing do today?xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry incy


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news incy u sound like your ok unlike me I'm a complete wreck at the mo. I wish u all the best for the future I hope u get what u want x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

K25 and incy so sorry to hear your news  

K25 - I have just had FET. I had natural FET as I ovulate every month. It has been so easy in comparison to my fresh cycle... I hope it goes well for you.... You are bound to feel gutted hun, forget work and think of you xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww incy i  so sorry u got a bfn hun xxxx hugs xxxxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry incy, sending you big big hugs xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Incy   xxxx


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

So sorry incy xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi lolly x we have the samr OTD hun xxxx


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

We do indeed -how are you doing? I am symptom spotting all the time!!!

lolly x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you had any symptoms lolly?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Im not symptom spotting ad i had mo symptoms last time and got bfp but i am desperatly craving to test already even tho its way way to early lol x but i am resisting as its only been2 days since et lol


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

See sorry to read your sign and read about your loss x  all clinics have different timings I had 5dt on 1st too but my OTD is 14th!


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi My boobs are only sore sometimes if I poke them!!! Last cycle they were a lot worst! :0( I have had a few cramps but only a few and they have stopped now -7dp2dt :0( I have been having my endo pains but apart from that nothing, 

How about you?


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing really a few twinges but they are down to the crinone gel I think I'm only 2dp5dt so would imagine I'd have any yet, I've never been pregnant so not sure what I should be feeling really x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Yeah they do my af is due the 10th mormally anyway plus id be 14dpo then so i guess thats why they chose that date to do my otd but i hve noticed that my clinic does s shorter otd than most not sure why tho x awe thanks its still hard but we are moving on x just hope it works as im scared it will set us bk if its a bfn u know x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Dreamer, Iaani, Dee, lolly, Janet, Hopefully and Incy for your congratulations, means a lot. xx xx  

Incy : I am really sorry to hear of your result. Hope you enjoy your night out tomorrow. Thinking of you.    xx xx

k25 : how are you doing? just to let you know there is a forum for SEFC and the ladies on there are amazing. Hope ur ok. xx xx

Have a good weekend ladies. xx xx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello lovely ladies

K25 and Incywincy so so sorry to hear you got a negative result today I am thinking of you and sending you lots of    xxxxx

AGE789 Congratulations on your BFP hun that is lovely news    xxx

Have a nice weekend everyone K25 and Incy take some time to treat yourselves and relax thinking of you both as like probably alot of us on hear know how you are feeling there is no words that can make it any easier but we are here if you need anything xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

K25 so sorry to read your news wishing you  lots of luck for your FET   
Incywincy    to you too

Age_789 congrats on your news

Sending  to all

Have a good weekend hope we get some sunl from here just looks like rain

Donna


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Anyone watching olympics heptathalon wow the 6 pack in jessica ennis x i dream of having one , one day lool


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Here it goes lol my symptom watching has started getting some tightening sensations in my lower tummy tonight i know symptoms dont mean much as it csn go either way but do u think the tightening sensations will still be from embryo transfer? I had twinges on et day but nothing since lol x so hopeuly its all good signs


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry for your news k25 and incy - i'm sure it must work at some time for you
i'm trying not to go crazy on my 2WW - now on 4dp5dt - test date just under a week now
thankfully the Olympics keeps me occupied and distracted - great timing for us girls
just think if we did have a 6 pack - it wouldn't be much good if we get a BFP! any consolation?
Had a relaxing evening - went for meal out with sister and a friend to the seafront and then had a walk - takes the mind off the wait
i'm trying not to symptom watch but sometimes you can't help it - no symptoms yet so will just have to wait and see
Deb


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thats true about the 6 pack not being much good if we want bfp and i would defo rather have bfp than nice 6 pack as u cant love a 6 pack unconditionally now can u x ;-) xxxx but maybe one day i might have a 6 pack loool though i doubt it xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies!!


I tried to post this last night but i couldnt for some reason. Just popping in to say Im off camping this wknd.................   Hubbys new thing! Then off to a hotel for a few nights including OTD so if no internet camping, Ill be back in touch once in the luxury of a bed  


Hope you all have a great wknd, Ive still managed to avoid the pee sticks tho has been difficult as been seriously nauseous for the last 3 mornings...pregnant or simply dreading camping??   


TAKE CARE EVERYONE XXX


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Age - congratulations that's fantastic news.      I bet you're over the moon!

K25 and IncyWincy I'm so sorry for you both.    Fingers crossed for the frosties.  

My blood test was a BFN as well this morning.   On to the next attempt I guess... That's if AF turns up as she now should - she isn't usually predictable so it'll be interesting to see if Clomid makes her behave... 

Good luck for everyone yet to test and enjoy the tent Janet!


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, hope it's ok to join this thread!
This is my first attempt at IVF. I have a very low AMH so wasn't expected to get any eggs but got 6. 2 immature, 1 that didn't make it, 3 that fertilised.
I had egg transfer this morning, 2 8 cells are now on board & I hope 1 6 cell will be able to be frozen on Monday.
My test date is Aug 17th, the day before my husbands birthday!
So the dreaded 2ww has started, now it's fingers crossed & hope time flys by ending in a positive test.
Milly


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

So sorry flopsy for your bfn hun xxxx your bfp will happen hun xxxx Xxx

Have a nice weekend camping  janet xxxx

Afm: im 3dp5dt so another day down  only 6 more to go lol x have a nice weekend all xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry flopsy - here's to your next attempt! 
enjoy the camping janet
hi to you milly - welcome to the thread - at least we're all in the same boat
Wow to Team GB - now we have 10 golds, third on medal table! it's a good distraction!
i've had a good day out to sandsend, a picturesque village by the sea near whitby - lots of bracing sea air and a gentle walk! good distraction
been counting down - 5 clear days to go, then test on 6th day!
Deb


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I hope it's ok if I join you all on this thread too.  I'm also just starting on the 2ww.

Milly, I'm at the exact same stage as you!!  It's our first IVF attempt and we also went in this morning for ET.  We had 4 that fertilised, two 8 cell which are now hopefully making themselves very comfortable in me and two 5 cell which they hope will catch up and be able to be frozen - test date is also the 17th August, 4 days before my birthday!!

I'm not looking forward to the 2ww but going to try to stay positive and keep distracted..............probably alot easier said than done!!  But it'll hopefully make it a bit easier being able to chat to people going through the same thing  

Anyway, lots of love to you all and have a good weekend! xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry flopsy

Milly and Vikki welcome to the thread and all the best


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to milly and vikki xxxx hope ur 2ww goes fast for u xxxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

So so sorry flopsy   wishing you all the luck in the world for your next attempt! X

Welcome Milly and Vikki


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry flopsy. Thinking of you. Xx  

Welcome milly and Vikki ladies on here are great support xx

Hope everyones having a good sat night xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Incywincy, k25, flopsy, so so sorry to hear your BFN.... Really sucks, I am so sorry, sending you big big hugs, and lots of well wishes and hopes that the next one is your turn....   

Age fantastic news hun!! Congratulations, this is great is it sinking in yet?? I am so pleased for you ladies, you too like Michelle32 did a FEt, your BFP not only shows that FET works but also gives someone like me immense hope... I have 3 more embies left and I am not planning to do more fresh cycles. Would you please tell us your symptoms over the last 2 weeks?

A warm welcome to the newbies...

Sorry I have been quiet last couple of days, was lucky enough to go to the Olympics!! If a world class event doesn't distract me nothing will.... It was great day, but on the downside the spotting really picked up pace yesterday and I am not sure I should call it spotting anymore.... Today is pretty much similar to how it has been all week, some spotting during the afternoon, I know I should be realistic and start preparing for BFN, but part of me is unwilling to let go of this dream yet, 2 more sleeps....


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sparkly shoes try and stay  . Which evebt(s) did you have tickets for?


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Sparkly shoes - 

id be so tempted to test.! 

My clinic only say its generally only a big fat negative if you get a full bleed.! Remember some people have periods when they are pregnant.! Also on my paper work going back to the bleed sometimes it's a small chance that the little one survives the bleed.! 

Fingers crossed for you. Only 3 days till I'm testing. I'm struggling to hold out.! X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Sparkly shoes xxx keep up the pma hun am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Whoop whoop well done pn getting gold jess ennis amd greg rutherford x am proud of our athletes xxxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

The nerves are kicking in now, today I am 6dp5dt or 11dpo which is the day I started bleeding last cycle. No sign of anything yet although not that I'd know as I'm still lying in bed unable to move with a cat on my legs! 
Cramps and back pain felt at 3dp have pretty much gone, the cramps only lasted that day and the back pain is really only dull ache now but got neither last cycle which was bfn so trying to be positive about them.
Still got 5 days till blood test eeeek day by day I guess.
Fingers crossed for all those testing today!!
Laani x


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, no one due to test today, perhaps I should have said fingers crossed for all those sneaky early testers


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a sneeky early tester! I am 11dp5dt, after approx 20hpts I have had a bfp with them all! The earliest I tested was 5dpt and got my first bfp.... but I'd really advise against it, I just hate surprises and was itching so bad I had to scratch. Good luck on otd! xx


----------



## Beckysh (May 12, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm sorry I've not kept up with you all very well. Going back to work before getting ready for holidays has kept me so busy.
Well, I tested early (according to my clinic) at 9dp5dt and got a BFP   I can't believe I could be so lucky first time around.
I'll do a few more just to make sure  
Lots of   to those who are disappointed, and   to those yet to test
Becky xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Beckysh

I too got an early bfp and had tested some more just to make sure, I have now tested about 20 more times and every single one confirmed but still can't believe it! This too is my first try at IVF... we are truly blessed!

Good luck to everyone still to test, you are all so controlled, I just didn't have that kind of will power. Good luck to you all     xx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi girls! I have started writing on this thread days ago. But due to horrible personal circumstances I have had no time. No it is better and I can have a relax at home and do nothing else but the wash. 

Beckysh and Bythewaydoll   on both your   Let the enjoying begin! 

I have a question I need to have my blood drawn on day 9 to check my immunes. Would it be worth while to test the HCG in the blood already or would it be to soon? I use progesterone capsules and have not used Pregnyl at all. 

For all have a great sportive Olympic weekend!     to all!


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Tammy,

I would say go for it! It won't do you any harm asking for an additional HCG test... the results won't come back for about a week anyway... I thought about getting mine done now that I have an early bfp... just to confirm!

xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow congratulations girls !! Very excited for you both 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Morning all.  2 days until my test day. Sorry to use this term but I'm literally ****ting myself! So scared that my little pregnancy minded bubble could be over.!  

DH is oing away or 2 days too so won't be here so he will get a running commentary over the phone while I POAS. I don't know that I can wait a extra day until he comes back. Each day seems a week as it is lol.

Hope all are well.

Good luck sparkly shoes for tomorrow.! Xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Becky and bythewaydoll congrats on the BFP and here's hoping many more to come


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Becky and babydoll congratulations!!!!! Such great news, enjoy ur day , its an amazing feeling xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Omg you naughty early testers!! Becky and babydoll....Lucky lucky BFPs well done....!! Big congratulations!!!!!so so happy to hear that... Really am so pleased for you ladies, totally deserve it!

Dreamer21 hang in there hun, keep yourself distracted, plenty of Olympics today!

I am not testing till Tuesday...but now I am just preparing for a negative, AGAIN!!!! I have had much more bleeding overnight      . I am trying to keeping it together, but it's so hard....this feels like AF... If I get a BFP on Tuesday i will be the happiest woman on the planet!

Good luck all and have a lovely day, go Team GB! I was at the Olympic park watching the games on the big screen, fantastic atmosphere!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on the bfps girls xxxxx hope all is doing well xxxx

Afm im 4dp5dt and not too bad fee signs but coping  still want to test tho lol x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Argggghhhj girls help

I caved in.! Tested early.! 

BFN

Which now has made me feel it's game over.!!!!  I'm literally driving myself batty. I'm now 9dpet.!!! I've googled so much i think I've me mr google.! A lot  of posts say I've tested to early. What are your thoughts Without trying to convince myself that I may get my positive, my clinic actually Sid to test this Friday and I planned on doing it Tuesday which will be 11 dpet.!

Do you think I'm still in with a chance.

One word of advise don't test early xxxxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I ladies, can I join you?

I'm 1dp5dt... my OTD is the 15th Aug. I'm already starting to the lose the plot and its only been 1 day!  

Good luck to everyone    

Jess xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Dreamer21 you naughty girl....that's it I am sending out the pee police...     to come and get you!! You have tested early, look at all the BFPs on here, they are on or a couple of dys before OTD..

My clinic told me that they have had cases when the pee test is negative and the blood test is positive.... And any home test before 14 days units unlikely to be reliable as you might get close negatives...

I know how you feel hun you are on s knife edge not sure wether to start preparing for a BFN or prepae for maybe a BFP and keep that positive head on knowing it will hurt more when it's a BFN...I am where you are, I tested early got a BFN and have been bleeding on and off so I know what a sh1te place it is feeling this way

Pls please keep strong, don't test anymore till ur OTD and watch some Olympics to distract you! Good luck and hugs!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies Jessica, Vikki and Milly sending lots of 

Dreamer i would say yes you have tested early remember different embies mature at different rates, i am one of those who got a bfn on OTD with a HPT, (and yes i did take more than 1) i also serial early tested from day 9po  i got bfp with bloods on OTD though

Sparkly Shoes oh honey sending lots of        your way honey

Hope you are having a nice weekend, Olympics are rocking arent they, i watched Jess last night, shes from my area and such an inspiration 

Donna


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Dreamer it is still early x step away from the tests hun xxx keep up the pma xxxx

Welcome jess xxx hope the 2ww goes quickly for u xxxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks donna and dee 

I'm  on holiday from tomorrow until Sat, so I'm hoping that will make time pass a bit more quickly.

Dee: try to stay away from the pee-sticks.. from what I've heard it causes more upset and uncertainty to test earlier whatever the result.


J xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

congrats to becky and babydoll     i hope its a happy, healthy 9 months for you both!!

Sparkly shoes and dreamer please do not give up hope..... sending you loads of PMA


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Donna, lou Lou and all others for ur kind words... xx


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

BFN for me I'm afraid, AF arrived this morning, starting round 3 tomorrow. Was kind of expecting it but still didnt take it too well. good luck to everyone else though!! hopefully all the baby dust is headed your way!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Yeah will do jessica tho it is harder this time lol 

Aw hun sorry its a bfn and gl for next cycle xxx fx this cycle is ur turn xxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Mrs kristicle... Big hugs hun,     I know its so hard at this moment, but there is light at the end of the tunnel for you....take the time to heal and if u need a chat / rant / just vent some emotions feel free to pm me.... Good luck....


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry Mrs Kristicle, dreamer and sparkly shoes. I know there is not much that can be said that will make what you are going through hurt any less but sending you big hugs   and wishing you best of luck in future cycles xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear your sad news mrs Kristicle... Big hugs


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

mrs kristicle  so sorry to read of your news

 for the coming month      

Donna


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Evening ladies

I am after some advise.  Am 9dp2dt and today I have had a very light brown discharge/spotting(sorry tmi) on my last cycle when I had a bfn, I had the same on 8dp2dt. Last time I really hoped it was implantation but. Never got my bfp. Last cycle I had bad indigestion on that day too. This time yesterday I got some funny pains in my stomach, in a different place to normal and my boobs are not sore like last time. I am now panicking that this is a bad sign as I had it last time too. I have also been having sharp pains around my hip bones this time .
I am thinking it is all over again!
Sorry for the me post .
Lolly x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry to hear your news mrs kristicle, dreamer and sparkly shoes - please take time to be good to yourselves and take time to think about your next steps, and i'm sure it will work out for you
i'm on countdown - test date 10th! 
Wow what an amazing weekend for Team GB!
hi lolly - i know what you're feeling, it's my 1st attempt so i don't know either - i've been worrying becvause i haven't had any symptoms, except needing a wee more often, breasts larger but could be oestrogen/cyclogest? I'm 6dp5dt, testing 10th
Deb


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Feeling pretty crap tonight, cramps have been back as a dull ache pretty much all day, earlier this evening I had a tiny bit of brown discharge (pin prick size I wouldn't have seen it had I not been scrutinising tissues!). I am trying to stay positive but it's hard when my tummy is so uncomfortable.
Need something to bring back my Pma as otherwise I'm going to go nuts before the test on Thursday 
L x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry mrs kristicle, thinking if you xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lolly, deb and laani I'm sorry to hear your all a little low, it's not long now until OTD. Keep those chins up and find your PMA. It's not all over yet


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

There must be something in the air as i have been feeling crap too x thinking im gonna get a bfn x or maybe i just know my body i domt know x but i havent had any nleeding or pains ir anything just a feeling really x just hoping that im wrong x if this cycle is a bfn i wont be able to do another fet till october as my dh is away ( in forces) and he has to sign the consent forms  . And i know he would want me to try again x also i will ask next time for some added progrsteone support as i feel last time it really helped me even tho this is natural cycle so i should produce my own progesterone i am worried its not enough. Would the clinic be able to tell in mu blood samples if it was enough 

Just getting bit worried now as its getting closer to OTD . 4 more sleeps to go and even tho pma is bit low im still keeping my fx fx fx for it to have worked xxxx

Im 5dp5dt today would it have implanted yet or no?  

Welcome lily xxxxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi ladies...can I join you please?

I came back from Spain last night after a dy5 DEivf tx on Saturday. My test date is 13/8/12. 

I am having cramping which I said to myself that this time I wouldn't worry about but here I am again knicker checking and befriending the evil Dr Google again...still I hope you ladies can help me stay sane?

AJ xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks hopefully - i'm hanging on in there! trying to keep positive, i just worry as not had any signs, but i suppose not everyone does! 
i know how you feel dee - 
hi Aj - welcome - it's a supportive thread!
Deb


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
Do you mind If I join too
I am 4 days into 2ww - driven totally mad 
any tips on my 2nd tx 2ww to keep me from going mad 
ta 
sharon


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi aj welcome hun x goodluck with your cycle hun, i had niggley pains after my transfer i think thats completly normal

Hi crabby aggy welcome hun xxxx gl with ur cycle xxxxx

Afm: sorry for tmi but last 2 days i have been feeling very wet down there all time x and just minute ago i went to loo and when i wiped i had egg white cervical muscus yet yesterday it was creamy sorry for tmi but anyone else had this ?


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Aj and sharon welcome. I don't have any advice for 2ww wish I could sleep until OTD


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Me to hope lol x Hope u r well xxxx


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi again,

Thanks to you all for making me feel welcome, and a big hello to the other newbies!  It's really lovely to find a place with such supportive, friendly people    

We found out today that our two embryos that we hoped could be frozen, didn't make it    It's made me feel very sad.  The clinic were very quick to reassure us though, that it had no reflection on the two that are safely in me, which were very good apparently, but it's still made me a bit anxious.  I'm trying to stay positive though and I'm telling myself that it means that the two on board are obviously little fighters!!!  Crazy, but it helps!!  

As far as the 2ww goes, it's obviously still very early days for me, only 1dp3dt but I have a horrible feeling it's going to drag    I kept busy yesterday but now back to work where it's so, so quiet, giving me far too much time to think!!  I think I'm going to have to buy myself a book of puzzles, or hit the internet shops.........DH will kill me!!   

Anyway, enough of my ramblings - lots of love and huge   to those that have been disappointed and big congrats to those with the BFP's!  Sending      to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Vikki don't be disheartened about your embies which didn't make it we had 3 on day 5 that couldnt be frozen be positive and you won't need any snow babies x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Sharon and A J wishing you lots of luck ladies for a nice BFP

Sending lots of         and  

Donna


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

HI VikkiKate, don't worry too much about your embies not being frozen. I had 1 3 day 8 cell transferred and none of the other 6 made it to day 5 so weren't frozen. Im now 12 weeks pregnant so all the counts is the ones inside of you. Good luck!!! 

BTW the 2ww is easy compared to the 2+ww for your first scan!
Kate xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi ladies... Just though I would let you know I have been very naughty and tested early  it was a BFP .... Cb digi says preg 2-3 weeks. Eeeeek


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lou-Lou that's great news congratulations x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Congrats lou xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Lou Lou congratulations!! That's awesome news, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy....!! So pleased for you...

A big welcome to the newbies, hope u all get ur dream BFP... This site and page is amazing I have had a lot of support from all here!!

AFM, still spotting away, but cant call it AF but i have 0 hope now, one more sleep will test tomorrow, so it's all official and can move on...will update you later....


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey all

Just thought I'd let you know how I'm doing.  I woke this am to a brown spotty bleed. Obviously thinking I had finally implanted. It turned hours later into a period I'm afraid to say.  I spoke with the clinic and the only glimpse of hope is that one embryo at least may have held on, but I'm to hold out till Friday now to test which will be 14 dys past ER.! I know in my heart that it's over but I'll still test.  I think the way forward is to say its over and if anything comes of it Friday then it's a bonus x

Sparkly shoes - good luck for tomorrow

Lou Lou congrats.! 

I'll keep you all posted xxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

LouLou... HUGE CONGRATS       try to rest some and let it sink in xx

Dee...I have a strange discharge too, kind of going between thin clear and the occasional creamy...I can only put it down to a change in hormones. Cant remember having it with my previous cycles though, but maybe I did??

Sparkly-shoes...keeping fingers crossed for you testing tomorrow...spotting is normal and many, many women have it and go on to have perfect pregnancies after that xx

Driving myself crazy...too much time on my hands but no energy to do anything about it today. Tomorrow is another day and will get off my backside and fill it with something constructive. What I dont want to end up eating for two already as thats what I feel like doing. The cocktail of meds is sure giving me the munchies (or I could just be giving myself an excuse to pig out for a couple of weeks)  

AJ xx

Dreamer...you posted when I was posting...thinking of you hun. Its the worst part waiting before you get a definite answer


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Dreamer: hun im so so sorry you are going thru this xxxx im hoping and praying that one of your embies have humg on xxxx look after urself hun xxx am thinking of u xxxx

Sparkle: I hop and pray that its implantation spotting hun xxxx gl tomorrow xxxx

Ah: glad im not the only one just hope its a food sign, i cant remember if i had it in my bfp cycle either i may have done but i cant remember xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

Loulou fab news congrats honey

Sparkly shoes everything crossed for tomorrow honey

 to the waiting ladies

Donna


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Well haven't I been here before? It's a BBBFN for me... Sorry ladies for not adding any positivity to the board this morning... I just feel so so so angry at my body for ruthlessly throwing away our precious little embryos that did so well to survive until the point they were moved inside me!!

Good luck to all still testing ahead and those with BFPs wishing u a healthy pregnancy and joy in the coming months...


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sparkly: im so sorry. Thinking of you. Xx xx


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Aw Sparkly that sucks. Big hugs    

My AF arrived yesterday so proving the blood test right. Somehow I wouldnt quite believe it until then. At least it means I can start the next round of Clomid. See the other BFN people on the September 2WW thread...


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Sparklyshoes and flopsybunny so sorry for your BFN's xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

So so sorry sparkly


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sparklyshoes - so sorry for your BFN hun.... Thinking of you xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sparkly shoes I'm sorry to see your result


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Oh sparkly im so so sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Big hugs to all and thank you so much for your lovely kind words, I feel I am not alone and people understand.... I am at work now and thats keeping distracted for now... I really really appreciate your kind words

Flopsy sorry to hear your BFN, good luck with the next cycle - keep positive your time will come 

Our clinic wont give me another cycle till I have had 3 natural periods... :-(


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can i join you during this crazy wait?
Have "3" wonderful embabies on board & have been so positive during tx but now i am starting to go nuts my otd is 16th aug...
since et have had very heavy boobies (know it could be pesseries etc) & just felt strange but since this morn everything has changed & its freaking me out. boobies norm & temp drop. i know its only early days but i wish i could just sleep the next 9 days until otd....i really hate this bit.

lots luv & babydust to us all xxxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey all

Well after having a complete melt down yesterday I'm safe to say I've ad a period from hell. I can sy it's all over except the fact the clinic want a final test done Friday. I teted today and it's was a BFN. No matter how hard you try to prepare or either result it's so hard to accept the negative.  

It's broken my heart, am so devastated. My levels and results were always top all the way through. It all seemed too good to be true.  So now thinking along the lines of my FET. I just want to crack on now and get on with the next part, have something more to focus on.

Wanted to say thanks for all your support. Good luck to all awaiting results and hope you get your dream.  Sorry to all who are not quite as fortunate, but be brave we will get there one day xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry dreamer


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Oh dreamet i am so so sorry hun xxx look after urself xxx  thinkig of u xxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry dreamer. Thinking of you. Xx  

Welcome mejulie. Xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Welcomr mejulie xxx hope 2ww goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

girls!
Flopsybunny, Sparklingshoes and Dreamer I am so sorry to hear you have had BFN. Hopefully next round will be better!  !

Mejulie, welcome! Hopefully onwards to a positive result! Giving you lot's of    . Hopefully you can make it through these   with all of us!

For me, I feel changed. Am super tired and am a bit dizzy somewhere in the morning for the second morning in a row. I feel lot's hopefully it is good and not only the meds, like Prednisolon and progesterone. Could be that I know but I don't want it to be!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi tammy xxx fx its not just the meds u r on xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Dreamer and Sparkly so sorry to read of your results sending you both   

Welcome Julie 

Lots of ladies testing tomorrow
so lots of luck to Janetsteps, shelleymcglasgow, Lou-Lou12 officially!, Beckysh, Ruu, and laani

 to the ladies still waiting 

Donna


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck for all of the ladies testing tomorrow I hope there are lots of BFP x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sending tons of baby dust & positive vibes to all you ladies testing tomorrow.... xxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks lovely ladies! I should be testing tomorrow but couldn't get in for a blood test until Thursday so going to try my best to hold out until then, staying so far out of town helps as I can't just nip to shops to buy a pee stick!  
Fingers crossed for everyone tomorrow  
Laani ❤


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamer, Sparkly and Flopsy...so,so sorry to hear this cycle hasnt been the one you hoped it would be, be kind to yourselves  xx 

Feeling bit crap today...all the meds catching up on me I guess. Im not sure which ones are worse, possibly the steroids...feeling so dizzy and bloated. My stomach is solid and covered in bruises from clexane jabs...I so hope this is worth it. I almost feel like Im jinxing it by complaining so I'll stop!

DH is away on a course tonight so I have stuffed myself silly which has certainly added to the bloatedness...hey ho!! 

AJ xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tested this morning negative on clear blue digi and frer gutted x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh dee I'm so gutted for you chick xxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Dee I'm so so sorry, is there a chance it could still be too early? I know you have 2 days to go till otd. I had my blast transfer 2 days before you and was told not to test until 10th if doing hpt (was given otd of 8th for blood test). Sending you big big hugs xxxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dee, am so sorry.   . As laani says it could be that you tested too early. xxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dee im so sorry. Xx xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dee - sending you a big hug hun xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Dee
I tested early due to having severe cramping and I just wanted to get that BFN out of the way.  Hubby insisted I test again the day before OTD (which is what our clinic told us to do) - and to say I was stunned when the result had changed to a BFP would be an understatement!

I soo hope that this is the case for you too hun.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

DEE: I agree with Sheila and the other ladies. Test again on otd also alot of other ladies on another thread have said not to test on the digi blue as they have been inaccurate and tested negative but where actually positive. 
Thinking of U. Xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone xxx and sheila thanks hun xx

Ok do now i am confused.com

I tested this morning as u know at 8:45 with fmu and got a neg on frer and a not pg on clearblue

As i had teats left i decided to test again with second morning urine and on a cheap internet ebay test i got a faint bfp it was a faint but it was there. So i decided to do my last first response and it was positvr but faint weird. Did last clearblue digi but was neg again. So im now gonna wait till tonorrow and get some more tests but fx fx i am so confused but not getting my hopes up


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dee - did the faint line come up quickly? lets pray you have tested too early xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

It came up within 2 minutes i put a timer on my phone x i so hope ot is but my hopes are all time low at minute and not sure what going on x next time im not testing early


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you dee hunny xxxxxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry dee - lots of everything crossed that it may test differently on 10th!
i'm holding on to not testing yet! 
countdown to 10th - feeling tempted to test tomorrow but may be able to hang on
i'm 9dp5dt today.
Deb


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Dee - Keeping everything crossed for you   xxx

Hopefullysoon and Kate - Thanks for your kind words    Now putting all my energy into     rather than being sad for my little embies that didn't make it into snow babies! 

Love and   to all the 2ww ladies xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Age i didnt realise that hun xxx i wont be doing that again then xxx thanks for letting me know hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys i do appreciate it xxxx 

One thing i have learnt is that never test early it csn offer different and confusing results like my situation and whether this turns out to be a bfn or bfp i am never going to test early again that much i do know


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Dee- I'm so sorry about your BFN, it's really hard. Thinking of you!

Just a quickie from me today I'm afraid as I'm still away and Internet reception is awful!!!!!! Will catch up with u all properly when I'm home at the wknd. It was my OTD today and I'm delighted to say it was a BFP for us!!!! So happy!!!

As I said, sorry for complete lack of personals but promise to catch up when back in the world with proper broadband!!!!

Janet xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janet - many congrats on your magical BFP xxxx

Dee - How you doing hun? bet its really messing with your head... i tested early due to a bleed last cycle & got a bfp but then had to wait to test again on otd & got a Bfn spent days in limbo so i will def be waiting this time. sending you a hug xx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Janet, fantastic news      , enjoy it!


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet congratulations!!!; great news. Xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations Janet!! Fantastic news 🌟🌟🌟


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Great news janet xxxx congrats xx

It sure is a head doer x thanks everyone xxx it sure is a learning curve this ivf business xxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Janet...CONGRATULATIONS     Im so chuffed for you xx

Dee...hope your ok tonight. I have done similar in the past and really screwed my head up. I pray that you get a lovely strong positive line on otd xx

AJ xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats janet
hope you're ok dee
now on countdown to OTD - 10th Aug! managed to resist testing so far! 
been busy at work which keeps me occupied
trying not to symptom watch
does anyone know - how late does cyclogest make your period if its bfn?
keeping my fingers crossed
Deb


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Deb I'm wondering exactly the same about cyclogest, last cycle it didn't at all as I started bleeding on 11dpo with full flow on otd (14dpo) before I'd stopped my drugs. I guess I have to be positive about the fact that this cycle I've got to today (14dpo) without even a spot, I'm usually 28 days and very regular and today is day 31 (my bfn cycle I only got to day 26 but still 14dpo just had egg collection earlier than I would naturally ovulate)
I have my blood test first thing and starting to get mega nervous now, had back ache and cramping on and off since 3dp5dt but not much else really.


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay janet so so pleased for you. 

Sorry no personals on my crappy phone  will catch up better tomorrow x

Otd today and the line on the hpt is darker than ever thank god.... Just pray this little beauty stays with me this time


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Janet and Lou Lou congrats x

Sorry for me post but I wiped earlier and old crinone gel came out with a brown/pink tinge but no fluid on paper I'm   this is nothing to worry about I'm not 12dpo and on first cycle this is when AF came. I don't feel like AF is on its way I have lower back ache but never get that normally with AF.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi all x yeah im ok x just passing time lol only 1 day to go now so will no for deffo then xxx no bleeding or pains yet so we will see xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefullysoon. With a bit of luck it will be implantation bleeding!! I have just had a 2nd bfp. My first pregnancy I had no symptoms whatsoever... No aches, no discharge, no bleeding nothing!!.... This time however, apart from bleeding I have had the frigging lot!! My body still don't feel like its my own to be honest lol xx

Keeping everything crossed for you dee xxxxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats lou-lou
laani - i'm thinking like you  - OTD 10th aug, so just a day aftr you. so far not had any bleeding (praying it stays that way!)
now 30 days aftter last period, but as that was controlled, don't know if it make a difference! 
i know cyclogest can delay bleed
now day 9 dp5dt and counting
Deb


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Deb, I'm 9dp5dt too!! I'm guessing your otd is a day later as it's the day for hpt?? I think they said 10th for me if I was to pee on a stick but for some reason they like to do blood tests. I guess with the cyclogest sometimes it delays af and sometimes it doesn't, no way to tell until we test xxx


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations Janet and Lou Lou       xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

laani do you get the blood results back today?


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep, on my way to get test done now, should be back this afternoon So so scared!!! Xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck x


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck Laani x

Congratulations Janet and lou Lou xx


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Laani xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

hi ladies,

doesnt this 2ww drag? am now 5dp5dt and really just want to test and have it over and done with. I think I can feel AF on her way which makes me feel sad   I have this sad feeling that Horatio(!) hasnt stuck. 

love and hugs to everyone. sorry this is a short post, Im on a weird french keyboard where all the letters are in the wrong place!

xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jessica I second time dragging I'm now 8dp5dt and have 5 more days to get through until OTD. I lost some crinone gel last night which had a brown/pink tinge but today it's all fine and no bleed so just have to keep   that all is ok. After the other ladies early test results I won't be testing early just wish they says would speed up. Keep positive jess


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

good luck laani
i'm nearing the final straight of 2WW - OTD tomorrow! i'm excited but scared
not had any symptoms so don't know if it's good or bad - no sign of a bleed yet, but i know cyclogest can prevent it! 
hang on there hopefully
i'm with you on how this drags jessica
Deb


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lou Lou congratulations!!!! Fab news!! So happy for you. Xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

laani  - best of luck hun have my fingers & toes crossed for you xxx

This 2ww is def worse part of tx. one week gone with no real symptoms & slowly going mad.,, :-¤ hee hee ....

Best of luck to you guys testing tomorrow..pray its the start of many BFPs for us all xxxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Lou lou congrats hun xxx llani goodlyck today hun xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks dee, the wait between test and phonecall is feeling really long! How are you feeling today hunny?


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Well bfn for me today, hcg was 1, about the lowest it can be  
Going to take a little rest now I think and try another fresh cycle in the autumn x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Laani...so,so sorry hun to read your post xx     xx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Laani:I'm so sorry, thinking of you xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laani - thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Laani: im not to nad today thanks hun xxx im ever so sorry u got a bfn today hun xxx look after urself xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Laani so sorry about your result


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Laani, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

So so sorry for your bfn lanni.... Take care of yourself sweetie


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

So sorry Laani, hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks hopefull xxx and gl to everyone else who is testing tomorrow fx fx xxxxx


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Laani I'm so sorry for your news, sending you a big hug.

Good luck for all of you testing tomorrow!

I had 2x 8 cells put back in last Saturday and so far no signs either way, other than mild cramps, sore boobs and huge huge huge appetite which I'm told is common when using Cyclogest. Can't wait for the 2ww to be over. How are you all coping? Any good advice to help pass the time, and stop me eating so much?!!!!

Milly


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry laani - thinking of you! 
take time to chill and then positive vibes for the next cycle!
i'm nervous now, less than 12 hours now for test
Watching a bit of TV to try and take my mind off things, then going to go to bed with a good book to try and get a good night's sleep
trying to be realistic and then if it's good news, it'll be great
i've got a work's meal out tomorrow night -couldn't have been worse timing! if it's bad news, going to have to make myself go, as it's a colleague's 50th! not told anyone at work so need to keep it all in check! 
Praying it will be good news
Deb


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow deb x


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning ladies
Just to let you all know it's a BFP for us! Never thought I would be able to write that!!!
Good luck to everyone testing today. 
Lolly x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

lolly196; congratulations hun!! Great news, enjoy the day. Xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations lolly that's great news x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats lolly! great news
sorry not to be able to contiue the positive thread but i'm afraid it's a BFN for me -i'm gutted but trying to think positive! 
got to ring the clinic today and see what they have to say
can't help feeling it could have been connected to the chest infection i had, but i know there's more to it than that! 
going to collect myself, take time to chill and then keep going, i'm determined to get there one day
Deb


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry deb


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry deb, thinking of you.   xx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats Lolly!
Deb I am so sorry, this is such a bloody heartbreaking thing we have to go through, sending you massive hugs xxx
I'm not doing so well this morning, I think we had convinced ourselves this one was going to be the one as my symptoms were so different from my last cycle. Mood not helped by message received last night saying sorry for your bfn, would you be interested in buying my unused drugs for your next cycle? I'm really sorry she 'wasted £90' but so far I feel as if I've wasted about 100 times that amount! Just too soon to be getting stuff like that some people have no bloody idea


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Debs and laani, i'm so sorry to hear your news. I feel so angry and sad that we have to go through so much. i do believe though that the best things are worth waiting for. Take care of you.


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

laani who ever sent you that message has no heart


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lolly - whoo hoo! fantastico many congrats....did you have any symptons during 2ww? i have none except some cramping & its driving me nuts! xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Deb - sending you a big hug hun xxxx

Dee - how are you today hun? xxx


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your kind messages.

mejulie40 -my main symptom was that I did not have my normal Endometriosis pains. I have brown spotting for three days too and yesterday and Wednesday I was feeling light headed but thats about it.

Debs -I am so sorry, I know it is so hard and my thoughts are with you and DH today. Take care x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Deb...so, so sorry hun to hear your news. Sending you a big hug    xx

Lolly...CONGRATS on your BFP    try to relax now. Plays havoc with emotions doesn't it?  xx

Laani...I cant believe the insensitivity of some people  . I hope you are doing ok today chick xx

I have been very naughty. I tested early which I know I really shouldn't do. I have a very, very cautious positive. I'm not jumping from the roof tops yet as I have had 6 pregnancy losses and realise that for me a positive doesn't necessarily stay positive for more than a few days. For me this now is the hardest part, not the 2ww. I just rang DH to tell him and we are so afraid to be happy. 
I was awake for hours last night and was convinced that it was all going to go wrong and am shattered now. I have a Dr appt this morning to get a blood paper ready for Monday. I always have to have two blood tests to see what happens to the levels. But, for now at least I have got pregnant xx

Hi everyone...I hope you are enjoying this sunshine? Me, DH and poochie are going in the campervan tonight for the weekend- cant wait! xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aj - so understand how you are feeling as have been there many times... will send some positive vibes your way & pray this time your dream does come true xxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

AJ fingers crossed that all will be ok for you hun xx
Thanks for all your messages, sorry for my earlier rant! Also shoul have said it wasn't anyone on this board who sent the message do wasn't trying to make anyone feel guilty x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lanni - so sorry for your test result hun, and even more upset by someone kindly offering you some drugs, free or cheaply - not only is that adding insult to injury for you my lovely, it's also illegal...
*
"In the UK it is illegal to sell, exchange or trade medications, drugs and some supplements unless you are licensed to do so. You must not offer to sell, buy or exchange drugs, medications or supplements from/to other members. Members doing so will be banned from this site.." *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265831.msg4509084#msg4509084

Big hugs 
Sheila


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry for the lack of personals but just thought u should know that af arrived a little while ago x so im out this time am gutted but not much i can do  gl all thanks for being there for me xxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aw dee I am sending you the biggest of hugs hun  I really hope its a bfp next time xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lolly - congrats on you bfp hun xx

Deb - so sorry hun... Really hope it will be a bfp for you next time x

Lanni - cannot believe someone offered you drugs  that's awful chick xx

A j - I soo understand how you feel.... I made it so far last time and then had it ripped away... I don't feel like I am able to enjoy my bfp and its as if I am just waiting for the bad news!!

Hi to everyone else... What a lush day  xx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dee: im really sorry. Thinking of U. Xx.


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dee - I am so sorry hun x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dee - i am so sorry hun.. sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## laani (Dec 27, 2011)

really sorry dee xxxxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Dee...so, so sorry hun   xx  
AJ xx


----------



## Ruu (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi girls
Is another BFN for me too. Hi Debs Huge hugs to you xx

Big hugs too to the other BFN's and huge congrats to the BFP.

Back to the drawing board for us xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks all x sorry also for all the bfns xxx and congrats on the bfp xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks to all you great guys! 
congrats to the BFPs and totally empahtise with everyone with BFN but we won't give up! 
Got a review appt at clinic next week and have the frozen blast to have a nother go, also looking into other clinics and doing some research
Not giving up
Off to bahamas with sis who works for BA in sept so going to chill and recharge my batteries! 
Deb


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ruu I'm sorry to hear your news  

Deb have a lovely time away it sounds like a dream holiday x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

help!!!
went to loo earlier & small amount of brown blood but now more pink/red & crampy like af. had this last cycle so i tested 5 days early & got a BFP but lost it by otd 
i always get preggie but they just never hold on... should i test or wait? is it better to know it worked or not? aargh cant believe this is happening again.. sorry just so frustrated..


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mejulie how long till OTD? Try and not stress as that won't help


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hopefullysoon - thanks hun... big cuddle from dh has calmed me down, otd in 5 days time. will wait & see what happens over the weekend. god i hate this waiting game  xx


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello all. Can I gate crash? I had ec on 1/8/12 and then 2 embies put back in day 5. I'm due to rest in Friday. I am really struggling in this 2ww it's taking ages. Been having niggles like af pains /discomfort since a few days after ET. The last few days I've really had lower back ache especially today and now I'm really struggling with a bad headache for no reason. I know I'm reading into symptoms too much but can't help it. Arrrgh this headache is killing me.


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome Gem. Hang in there Hun the 2ww is the worst part by far I think. I also have lower back ache I've had it a few days now and today Ive had a bad head. I'm trying not to read too much into everything but can't help but hope its all good. Have you got things planned to keep you occupied?


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey hopefullysoon  its so hard not to read too much into things. I've got a little something most days in the next week but I still can't stop thinking about ami? Aren't I? 24/7. I'm dreaming it, eating it, sitting down thinking about it, watching things about it.... Arrrrgh


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've now got a little light brown discharge when I wipe (sorry tmi) and really bad back ache. Sooo scared this is over for me. Can my period come early? My 28 normal cycle means af should come on its next fri. I'm soo sad


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gem brown discharge doesn't mean it's all over it could be implantation bleed keep positive x


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just sooo scared. Bad af pains aswell. On my last cycle I started bleeding exactly a week into 2ww in the evening. Just like now I feel


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Gem I had horrendous af pain - but got a positive - hoping its a good sign for you too 
Sheila


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so I've now got more when I wipe and it's red blood. This is the end again for me


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gem try and not stress it won't help, just take it easy today and see if your bleeding stops I know that's easier said than done. How many embies did you have transferred?


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

2 Hun x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

It could be one embie hasn't stuck so please don't give up x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Can I still join in as OTD isnt until tomorrow.
I know I did a sneaky hpt on Friday and got a positive but I have been spotting too! Yesterday morning it was brown then passed off and again this morning only it was a bit more pinky coloured. Seems like the same thing is happening to me again- a chemical pregnancy. I cant stand this up and down of emotions... 

AJ xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi AJ, Great news on the BFP - that's one hurdle out of the way. Really really hope it sticks for you.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Evening everyone,

I'm officially driving myself round the bend   I have developed a phobia of going to the loo and checking my pants!! I'm so scared to see AF.. I'm also scared to test! It is absolute torture.. especially as I can feel AF on her way. Is anyone else a loo avoider or is it just me?!

J xxx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Evening ladies can I join you? (hi HS seem to be stalking you)!!!

I'm 5dp5dt & I swear the witch is cleaning up her broomstick & gearing up to fly in with a new gti engine  I've had bad cramps since day2, (.)(.) mahusive since all the drugs then today nothing up until crinone time then sorry tmi but felt like some had inserted a red hot poker took my breath away 

Big hugs to you all, sorry not had a chance to read all posts to see whose who & what's news xxx

 Vanessa xx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there

I was wondering if I could join you. I had a 5 day transfer on sat with 2 embies (1 early black
And 1 a little behind) and we test on the 21st. I'm still sane at the minute but guessing that won't last long lol. 

Thank you. 

V X'x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Its a BFN for me.  

Gutted but I'm glad to finally know and can move on and can plan next steps.

Good luck to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jessica I'm sorry to read your news but keep going with progesterone until OTD just incase x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jessica im really sorry but like hopefully said keep on with ur meds till otd. Xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Age do you have an early scan date yet?


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

hopefully: I do, its 28/8. Day before hubbys 40th so could be huge celebration or not!! The wait is killing me but morning sickness well all day sickness has arrived and a s crazy as it is im enjoying I guess the feeling something is happening if that makes sense.
How are you feeling, ur otd is tomorrow??


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im excited that OTD is nearly here its been a long wait 18 days since EC. I don't feel as if AF is in her way, my (•)(•)'s are tender, I have backache and I've been losing some brown progesterone gel over the past 5-6 days but no fluid so we've stayed positive throughout as we bleed last cycle 12dpo so now to be at 17dpo is a big achievement fx and lots of praying we get positive tomorrow morning. How many weeks will you be cone 28th?


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh I will be thinking about you tomorrow morning. All your symptoms seem to be the same as mine so hopefully a good sign!!! So hope its ur time, xxx  
I will be 8 weeks when I go for heartbeat scan xx xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's hoping x I'll update tomorrow morning x


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Hopefullysoon . You have had to wait a long time. I only had to wait 14 days from ET and I had a 2 day transfer!  Well done for not testing early!xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks lolly. How are you feeling?


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Age - I will be 8 weeks when I go for hb scan too. Havr you booked in with midwife ready? Last time I didn't book in with midwife until after my 1st scan but it took ages for anything to happen and my scan was at 7 weeks! On the other hand I don't want to book in until after the viability scan just in case x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Loulou when's your scan?


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lou: I haven't booked anything yet, im scared to tempt fate and think I will just wait till its hb scan is ok, will book into dr for same day appt though and take it from there.
I actually don't know how midwives etc work over here as its different in Australia. Do you think you will book before or after?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

just wanted to pop on .....

Big thank you to Sheila for looking after you

I have updated the list, so sorry to read of the ladies with BFN big   to you

and to the ladies with BFP, fantastic news, you may wish to join this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288586.1100 

 to those still waiting.........

Donna


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

HS - scan is 29th aug.

Age - I too don't want to tempt fate but I had such a schocking wait the last time. I didn't see a m/w until I was 12 weeks and that was after I had been back and for to the doctors about 5/6 times in the end I had to ring the number for where all the m/w's are based and speak to someone there who eventually got the m/w from my gp practice to ring and arrange an appt. My 12 weeks scan was then rushed through but I was gone 13 weeks by that point, it made me a little bit mad as they knew I was having identical twins and that it was an ivf pregnancy   I don't know about your area but with my area we have to go to out gp practice and put our names in the book with details of last mens period etc and then the m/w gets in touch.


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Donna will join that thread  

Lou: just called my dr as I need more projesterone and estrogen to get me through and they have said to see dr on wed and book in with midwife asap and if anything happens I can cancel but best to have appt started. Have also been told the midwife is located in the surgery so they said not much of a wait. Xx xx

Hope everyone is doing ok , hope to hear of lots of bfp . Thinking of you xx xx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Age - I agree with get appt sorted asap especially after the palarvour I had last time. But I also know how painful it is to have to cancel all appts when it goes wrong and I think that's what I am afraid of  but I think its far more important for me to be seen asap especially considering the circumstances. I have to pop to docs in morn as they "lost my urine sample" (see what I mean) so will sort something then! X


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi

Sorry to be doom & gloom but I think my time is nearly up & I'll be added to the bfn list.....

Got woken up at 5am with the most horrendous cramps & thought I was going to find a mess (sorry tmi), took painkillers whilst DH rubbed my tummy & eventually fell asleep. Woke but of brown spotting nothing major but now when I wipe it's there. 

6dp5dt too late for implantation but OTD not til 20th!! Could it be over or even a mmc as its so painful? Feel numb xx


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Vwilko - I am still having some serious stomach cramping now and I had a bfp last wed.... Try and remain positive chick xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks loulou

I'm now wondering if it's a chemical just due to the pain, my AF is never normally this bad. Only thing is I've not tested as not due til 20th?


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Vwilko it's far to early to test; you need to try and calm down and not worry as loudly says she's still gave pains and is nearly wk past OTD. If your really worried call BH and see what they recommend x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Vwilko - If the pains are really bad it may help to call the clinic or your gp to get some further advice! Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

VWilko, perhaps call your clinic if the pain is so bad

I just wanted to share my 1st 2ww, from day 9 after EC i had such sever pains and day 11after EC i started bleeding brown, i tested daily all BFN, i said to DH it was a waste of my time travelling for the blood test, he convinced me to for closure and blow me was a bfp i spoke to the clinic due to the pain and they just said keep on with the pessaries until OTD my DS is now 4

Hopefully and Tammy  for OTD tomorrow    

 all around

Donna


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all so much for your advice & support. I shall see how it is tonight & if it continues will make a call xx

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopefullysoon- I am over the moon that we finally got our BFP but This two week and three day wait till the scan is ( I am afraid to say) ten times worse!!!! 
I am just so nervous about every twinge and pain I have!! 

I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning ladies 

Well we've done 3 tests and they were all BFP's the cb digital says 2-3 weeks , we're are so excited we've never had a positive result before

HS x


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

HS-congratulations!!! It's put a smile on my face to start my day, very happy for you 
Now take it easy + enjoy!

Best wishes,
Hels x


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hs- congratulations. I am so pleased. I did a total of seven tests!  The cb digital for us said 2-3 weeks aswell on Saturday x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully: congratulations!! Such great news. Xx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hels, Lolly and Age thank you I don't know what to do with myself!! My clinic makes you retest wk today and if still positive then they'll book an early scan x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

YESSS so many congrats being sent your way hopefully!!! So so pleased for you and DH xxxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

hyHopefullysoon - had a good feeling you would get that magical BFP this morning .....soooooo pleased for you xxxxx

Hello everyone else xxxx

Afm - had med bleed since weekend but still plan to test on otd thursday. trying to stay positive as had "3" embies but its getting harder.

lots luv, hugs & babydust xxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mejulie hang On in there not long to wait I'm   that you're embies have stuck x


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Afternoon Ladies, please can I join...

I had a day2 tranfer where one 4 cell embie was transferred on Sunday (12/0 and my OTD is 28/08 (ages away!  )

This is our 3rd icsi cycle, DS was conceived on first cycle  , early m/c on second cycle   and here we are again for a 3rd cycle   - finger crossed. DH has low count & motility and it appears I have low egg reserve as hormone test came back low and I don't respond well. This cycle produced 9 eggs, 6 viable for icsi of which 3 fertilised. We chose to only have one transferred back as we had two last time and in my mind I believe that the lower quality embryo could have caused the m/c - true or not, who knows but that's my theory. So me & DH agreed that we would have the best quality egg transferred back and if any where suitable for freezing we'd be pleased - the other two didn't make it that far though   I feel if they're not suitable for freezing then chances are they're not good enough to produce a baby either so rather not have it transferred.

Anyway, that's enough waffling from me. Massive hugs     to all with BFNs, really hope it's your turn next time around if you find the strength to have another attempt. And of course massive congratulations     to all with BFPs. And last but not least, Best of Luck to everyone who is still in the 2WW   

Tilnutt xx


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all!  I was hoping I might join you?

I had one 3 day embryo transferred on 06/08 (FET) and my ODT is 22/08. Have been trying not to over analyse everything I feel but finding that impossible.  This wait is a killer! 

Lots of positive vibes to all, may the treatments work and the embies stick!!!  

X


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi girls. How is everyone today. Huge congrats hopefullysoon, I bet it doesn't seem real. 

I'm not finding the wait too hard but I am curious if anyone has a pulling in the lower tummy, niggles around ovaries (had an egg donor so no ec) and an awful taste in thier mouth to the extent of nothing tasting right. Is this a cold or the drugs? I'm trying not to read too much into things. Easier said than done lol. 

My test date is 21/8 which is hubs mams birthday. Hope this is a good sign. 

Thanks girls. 

V xxx


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

In desp need of advice, just went to the loo there was a small streak of brown discharge when I wiped, sorry if that's tmi. I'm not due to test till Friday, I had a 3dt on Saturday 4th with 2 8xcells put back. Am I right in assuming its far to late for implantation bleeding and is a bad sign?
I'm trying not to panic but know its prob not going to be a good outcome.
Milly x


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey milly

Sounds like it could be implantation blood that's maybe taken a while to show itself. They say brown or light colour blood is ok and is only a problem if its bright red so keep up the pma chick.... Have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Milly I agree with Lou. I had brown spotting 2 days before OTD and got a bfp. Try not to stress about it (I know easier said than done) just stay positive and good luck 4  Friday. Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hopefully  on your BFP

Welcome to our 2 new ladies today Chilocanuck and Tilnutt

Jessica wishing you lots of       for OTD tomorrow

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Donna, thanks for adding me. 

This whole experience is such a roller-coaster. Milly, everything I've read says that a little brown spotting doesn't necessarily mean the end, like the other ladies have said, it could be implantation blood.  I know of several women who've had full blown periods (or close enough) and still been pregnant.  AFM, I'm stressed I haven't had any spotting at all.    Try and stay positive!

Jessica,  all the best today! Fingers crossed for you!

Nat X


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Its OTD and still BFN for me.  

Still waiting for AF.

Good luck everyone.

xxx


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Aw, Jessica, I'm sorry.  Big hugs to you  

X


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jess: im really sorry. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Jess, I'm so sorry. Thinking of all you that haven't had the result you wanted, big hugs to all of you.
Huge congrats to all you lucky ones that got your BFPs! So happy for you all.
Thanks for the advice re bleeding, I haven't had any more, justbad cramps and feeling very pre AF. So its fingers crossed for the next few days. I really just want it to be Friday so I can get this test over with.
Milly x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry Jess thinking of you 

Milly I had brown progesterone gel when I wipes for about 5 days before OTD and also cramps but I got my BFP yesterday do don't lose your PMA x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  I used to come to this site during my IVF days.....After giving up 2 years later we had a natural BFP and we welcomed our beautiful daughter.  I'm back now because I need some advice or support!  I have been on the pill since last April.  In the middle of my pill pack in june I had a full blown 2.5 week period....And continued  the pill however I have not had a period since June 9th!!! ( that period) . Two weeks ago I tested all week ( about 5 times)  and all tests were negative.  I do have some symptoms but honestly they are not consistent ( daily)  I'm just frustrated....not knowing....Just when I think it's in my head the next day I will be nauseated all day etc....I finally have a Dr App on  Friday...but I'm going crazy until then. Don't know if I should test again or not ( it's been about 2 weeks) ....SORRY! I just  need Female support!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jessica so very sorry honey x x 

Sending   

mejulie40 lots of      for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Babydreams cant offer any advice but lots of  on your little lady

Donna


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I guess I should try home testing one more time... these symptoms are driving me crazy! I am on the pill so I don't know how it could happen anyway.  Day  68 still no period....


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Babydreams - Not something I've experienced I'm afraid. Hope docs appt goes well tomorrow and you get some answers. Personal opinion would be that if the tests are negative after all this time there is something else going on and not a pregnancy. However, if you're hoping for another pregnancy best of luck.
Tilnutt xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

ARGH this 2ww is driving me MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry ladies had to shout, shout over hope you're all coping.

Vanessa xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to send the daily dose of 

Babydreams  for your drs appointment tomorrow

and lots of luck to tomorrows testers Millyjk, VikkiKate and anyone else i missed

Donna


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Donna Marie xx

Milly and other fellow testers - Wishing you loads of luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you xx

So glad this wait's nearly over but strangely scared to pop the little bubble I've built around myself........if that makes any sense at all!!

Until tomorrow...........  

Xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone , may I join you in my 2ww? 

I had ET today with 2, day 4 embryo s  from a fet cycle ..my Otd is the 30th hope that I'm not on my todd here the end of the month  

Good luck everyone 
BB


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

I've started AF today so out of this round, but I'll still test Sat. I gave IUI a go but wrong treatment for me so probably moving onto IVF after appointment at end of Sept. good luck to everyone else though, it has to work for some of us!!!
Hels. X


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Just tested, but now confused. The 2 nd line is very very faint, is it possible it's  abfp or more likely bfn? Can't call my clinic till 8am so send hubby out to buy another one. Would it be worth asking clinic for a blood test?
Milly x


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Morning....

Millyjk - Is today the first day you have tested? I would def ask clinic for a blood test to put mind at rest. Fingers crossed all is well  

HelsB - Massive hugs to you   

Babybluz - Welcome and congrats on being PUPO

vikkikate - Hope your test went well this morning? 

VWilko - The 2ww can be so tough! Hope you have a better day today

AFM - Woke at 4am with bad cramps and still had a belly ache when I got up at 7am. Hoping this is a good sign. I'm now 5dp2dt

Hello to everyone else, good luck to anyone testing today or over the weekend.

Tilnutt xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, i havent been on here this cycle. I did ICSI in April and it didnt work so i stayed away. 
Ive just done a medicated FET with my test date of 14th August and got a BFP!! So shocked. My dog died 3 days before the embryos went in so i couldnt eat for 5 days and spent most of the 2 weeks blubbing. 
My clinic hasnt asked for any blood tests but i have a scan sept 4th so then ill be classed as 7 weeks i think. so scared thinking about the scan but i wish it was now. I had a small bleed yesterday and a complete panic but i read some bleeding can be normal. Im being completely paranoid about every symptom. I dont feel as sick today so im worried somethings wrong. i need to feel ill to feel its happening!
Keep going to anyone who got a BFN. I know how devastating they are and i hated the whole thing so much i wanted to give up if this didnt work. I have crohns disease and have struggled with flare ups the last year and also a very low AMH. And im 38 so if i can do you all certainly can


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not wrote on here before but at the end of my forum and i'm the last one to test so knowone is around really.

So i test tomorrow and i'm terrified of what the outcome is going to be. Had no bleeding at all, but had sore boobs and stomach cramps - i know this can all be down to the drugs though.  

I so want tomorrow to be here and done! Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

HelsB - sending you lots of  

Milly - Hope all is ok, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Vwilko, Tilnutt, Babybluz, Malky - Wishing you all the luck and      in the world xx

KLConfused - Congrats on your BFP! 

AFM - We got our BFP this morning!!  So excited but scared at the same time! I've now got to try and stop reading anything into every little twinge........easier said than done!

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Vikki that's fantastic news now more waiting. X


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Did another test, got a very clear 2nd line. So I think it's a BFP for me. Although someone has said it could be a chemical pregnancy, is that right? 
Milly x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats Milly, have you called your clinic? I'd say you're pregnant x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Millyjk: congratulations!!! I wouldn't worry to much right now, a line is a line and U tested again. For peace of mind get a blood test later this week but for now enjoy your BFP!!!!  

Vikkiate: congratulations!!!!! Such great news xx enjoy ur  weekend. Xx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Helsb: sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Hopefullysoon and Age, totally over the moon!!  

Have a great weekend too! Xxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

can i join this thread? I have just had 2 lil embies put in this afternoon so thats 0dp2dt - think that rite   

my otd is 31st Aug

so here i am ive finally reached the dreaded 2ww 

Magicbaby x


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi girls. 

Huge congratulations for the bfp's so far and so sorry for those who have got bfn, it's such a hard time
Isn't it? 

This 2ww (or only 9 days for me) is driving me mad too. I test on 21st but have to confess I tested yesterday at 5dp5dt (early blast and morula after Pgd) and it was a bfn. I'm not feeling very positive and think the only symptoms are off meds. 

Does anyone if it is a def negative cycle will my af come even though I'm on meds? Or will it not come
Until I stop them. I also had a de cycle so I'm completely lost off where my cycle is. 

Sorry for all the questions. Has anyone else has sore boobs that only started 12 days after cyclogest was started? 

Thanks girls. 

V xxx


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Ladybird73 - it's too early to test. Stay positive & hope u get ur dream

Magicbaby - welcome & well done on your weight loss  I too lost 6st to be able to have treatment (my first cycle back in 2009)

Vikkikate - fab news! Congratulations

Millyjk - so pleased you got a darker line. Congratulations to you too

Malky1985 - good luck for testing tomorrow, let us know how you get on

KLconfused - congratulations 

It's my third wedding anniversary today, this time 3 years ago I was in Mauritius getting married and was pregnant with my son - such a fab day. Now off for a meal and then away visiting family for the weekend (distraction from 2ww!). Have a good wkend all.

Tilnutt xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi! Is it OK if I join your thread? 

I had 2 x 6 cell embies transfered this morning (or as I am now referring to them 'Fred' and 'Bob')  

It will be lovely to have a chance to talk to other ladies going through the ups and downs of the  

Best of luck to all you lovely ladies.

     that this is our time!!! 

Pauline x x x x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi ladies, can I join you I have only just seen this thread. 
I am 6dpt of 2x5 day blasts, so 11 days post ovulation. Just wondering if anyone else has been feeling sick this early on? I have had waves of feeling sick throughout the day since Thursday which was 4 days past transfer. I also have incredibly sore and very veiny (.Y.) feeling of tiredness all the time and super sensitive smell! 

Has anyone else felt like this, I am hoping it's all good symptoms. Test date is thursday 23rd but really want to test earlier!

Jen x


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG its a BFP for me x


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Huge congratulations Malky, that's brilliant news xxx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats for all the BFP, and a big thank you for all the support ... mines a def BFN, but I guessed as much as AF arrived a few days ago. Oh well, month off + rethink treatment. 
Best wishes for everyone on the wait. 
Hels x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Malky: great news, congratulations!!!!

Helsb: really sorry of your result. Xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats Malky!!! Xx

Hi everyone else & welcome to those that have just joined the thread😄 as you'll see I don't post much but I'm always on here catching up & reading. Finding it result helpful. 

Helsb - so sorry for your news 😔 

AFM - 2 more days til test time I'm do nervous. Not sure why as know it's a bfn I can just tell! If that makes sense? Was feeling slightly positive yesterday as was having some niggles near to my belly button & my (.)(.) are tender & a bit lumpy? However last night in bed started to get really achy pelvic bone just like AF is coming. She's not here yet but I just know she's not far away 😏

Vanessa xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Tilnutt - wow 6st i bow down to you seriously well done - mine is going in the opposite way since startin tx but i hope it will all be so worth it in the end   

Malky - congrats on the BFP you must be thrilled

HelsB - so sorry to hear of ur BFN    

Vwilko - dont lose hope yet AF not here so there is still a chance  

AFM - its 1dp2dt and i feel no different is this normal? 

Magic x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Just a quick question ladies ...
Do you think it's ok to wear my Bridget Jones pants for the evening ?
I'm off to a wedding and  my tummy needs a little help , ok a lot of help !   
just wonder if it's too restricted for my wee embies 

BB


----------



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

On my first ever 2ww...and nothing to compare it to. But don't have any obvious symptoms. 
Good luck to everyone.

X


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi all , hope you dont mind if i join ? iam on my first 2ww with iui & my otd is the 23rd of august   really want to test early as am sooooo impatiant but read that you could get a wrong reading ? has anyone else been told to wait 15 days for testing instead of 14? any advice would be great & wish you all lost of babydust & BFP'S


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi bee i was told 18 days before i could text but did it on 17 x


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bee: my clinic tested 11 days after 5 day transfer. All clinic are different but try and hold off testing early the worry you get when you may get an early bfn is not worth it as it could change and there's a reason they give you that date to OTD, good luck babe
Xx Xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys  so it just varies from what drugs youre on & stuff? , a will probably just hold off then I have only got 4 days left & I have got this far )

Malky , what was your result if you don't mind me asking ? Xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the BFP Malky!! 

Helsb - so sorry for your result x

So I am only on day 3 post transfer and its already beginning to feel like a long stretch ahead...still quite sore since egg collection last wednesday but slowly improving. I am very swollen still though - is this normal or should it be going down by now? I responded pretty well to stimming and had 11 eggs collected. Just a bit wary re OHSS?! This is my first cylce (and fingers crossed my only cycle needed!  ) so nothing to compare to!  Just need to think of more things to occupy my time over next couple of weeks which arent too strenuous.

BTW - my clinic has said not to test until 16 days post transfer (Sun 2nd Sept) as have told my to do another Hcg injection on Tuesday to help make sure my womb lining stays nice and thick for implantation and dont wont to test too early and get my hopes up with false positive result.

Best of luck to you all!! 



Pauline x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi and welcome to our new ladies

Sending  all around

Vwilko    for your OTD result tomorrow honey

 and  to ladies still in the wait 
Donna


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bee i got a BFP yesterday   x


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Donna

I'm absolutely petrified. I'm pretty convinced its BFN, just the way my body feels. (.)(.) have stopped aching & now have horrendous cramps really low down on my pelvic bone & everytime I go to loo I expect to find AF but no just lots of cm (sorry tmi). I think once I stop the crinone she'll smack me hard in the face!!!!

I'm scared as I've never taken a preg test, never had the need to as AF always arrived!! It's not the fear of a BFN but just seeing it for real on the test. Hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening everyone 

Donna thanks for the sticky vibes  

Wi lko, I also have noticed lots of cm, wonder if it's the Cyclogest /crinone (presume it's the same thing ) 
I remember shaking like a leaf reading my 1st test  on my last cycle so I know where your coming from  

Tilnut and magic Wow you 2 are fantastic loosing your weight , my 2 n half stone seems so little now 

Malky congratulations whoop 

Pauline maybe you can get stuck into a good book ? Ohss can flare up after ET , was you at risk of it before ? It get very uncomfortable ,  keep up lots of fluids , if your really worried call the clinic . When I had it they weighed my and measured  the same spot round my tummy , to see if it was getting worse.

Magic and  nowornever  yes I think it's normal to have no symptoms esp dy 1

Big   to everybody  and good luck on the  

Afm 
I can't help it , last time a had implantation bleed about now so I'm running the loo every hour checking  as I keep feelings a bit damp , but nothing .
Tried to distract myself  re organizing my kitchen cupboards , but now I have a sore lower back too !  

BB


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

BFN for us ladies, gutted but I had a strange feeling it would be😥 not quite hit home yet as no tears but sure they will.

Onwards & upwards the long wait for round 2 xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

A big congratulations Malky   hopefully the rest of us won't be too far behind ! Good luck to all <3 xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you're bfn vwikco  thinking of you <3 xxx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi girls

Just a quicky, had a busy weekend so I will be back to catch up properly. I just wanted to let you know we tested yesterday and got a bfp. OTd is tomorrow but I'm trying to get a blood test done just to make sure. 

Good luck girls. 

V X'x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh wilko I'm  so so sorry    was really hoping it would be good news for you


----------



## Simmers (Jun 15, 2010)

VWilko - so sorry honey  

Ladybird - congratulations  x


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

VWilko - Big hugs     The time between cycles flies by and I think you need that time out for you & DH. All the best for your next cycle

Ladybird73 - Congratulations    p.s love your forum name, I have a ladybird tattoo on my wrist  

babybluz - Thank you. any weight loss is an achievement so well done on your 2.5 stone, I bet you feel great for it   

Magicbaby - I put on a stone with my last cycle! Lost it prior to re-starting this cycle and haven't been on the scales since as know I've gained again but know there's not much I can do about it whilst having tx. So I'm in the same boat as you

Hello to the new ladies and best of luck to everyone waiting to test   Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

AFM - Boobies are huge & tender and have lower back ache. Both are signs that AF or a BFP could be around the corner - so annoying that most of the symptoms are the same! Oh and of course the drugs give off so many symptoms too. The last week has been quite easy but I'm really getting impatient now and just want to know the outcome. Moan over, I shall go back to waiting patiently! Haha. Hope you all have a great Monday

Tilnutt xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Our PCT makes you wait 6mths if under 38 Gonna be a long wait... X


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

VWilko - Really?! Is that NHS funded or private? I had an early m/c with my last tx and had to have 3 AFs before starting again (they included the m/c bleed as one period). 6 months is a long time, are there any other clinics in the area you could go to? xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

vwilko - sorry to read of ur BFN   

Ladybird - congrats on ur BFP u must be thrilled

Babybluz 2 and half st is fantastic dont be dishearted that was my goal and anything after that was a bonus  

afm - 3dp2dt and im not feeling any different - again is this normal? im begining to wonder did they put any bk in?  

Magic x


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

That's NHS, we are lucky to have 3 fresh cycles though. We were originally rejected but won our appeal!! Our PCT is East Anglia who go through Bourn Hall @Cambs


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

VWilko - I'm at Bourn Hall Cambridge too as live in Norwich and this is the closest clinic, however we are self funding now. We used Barts for first tx which was NHS but I know I was one of the last to be sent there before everything changed to Bourn for East Anglia. I guess all you can do is have a chat with them and see if they will bring it forward? Assume it's to do with waiting lists etc. xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, mind if I join you in the what feels like a long wait!

I had ET on Friday 17th so am 3dp2dt. I had been suffering with the progesterone pesseries but today I feel kinda normal again, few stomach cramps but nothing like the last few days. 

Not sure the cramps aren't in my mind as so desperate to feel like something is happening in there!

Good luck to you all still waiting xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Afternoon

Please could I join you?
Had a 3 dt with 1x9 cell and 1 x 6 cell no fragmentation and both good quality 
Apart from a few cramps on and off and feeling tired nothing really to report

Have any of you had any success with a 3 dt ?

Good luck
XX


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm sorry about the bfn, vwilko, big hugs to you!    

Malky & Ladybird, huge congratulations on your bfps!  

I'm counting down the hours til Wednesday, although I'm not too optimistic at the moment.  I had some symptoms last week (I thought) which seem to have gone now. My boobs started feeling sore yesterday but not terribly and this could just be AF on her way, although the pain is a little different than usual.  Symptoms should just keep going, shouldn't they, if you're pregnant?  Can they take a break or change this early on and still be bfp? Aargh! I want to stop over-analysing everything and can't seem to manage it!  

Anyway, good luck to everyone waiting to test! May the days fly by with lots of babydust all around!

X


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Why do Mondays drag on so looooooooooooong !?

Ladybird whoop great news  

Tilnut , thank you . I do feel lots better but I'd like to loose at least another stone , but it's on hold now I'm on 2ww . I know I wish the symptoms were obvious , would be great . I hate this wait not sure ill be as patient as you  

Wilko 6months seems a cruel wait   on the bright side you can celebrate over the festive season 

Macknash. Welcome. I feel the same wondering if I'm just willing myself to feel something . Good luck 

Chilo 2more sleeps Wow not long  . Its so hard not to wonder if you got  positive symptoms then 10 mins later  come up with another reason for them . Glad your nearly there good luck Wed  

BB


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone  my otd is Thursday , but I really want to test early as iam having lots of symptoms & really can't wait ! Was just wondering if anyone has tested early & got a bfp ? A just want to know the best test to buy ? I don't want to test to early so I just want to buy one & test on wednesday the day before otd  if anyone can tell me what the best ones to buy would be really appreciated 
Good luck to everyone testing this month <3


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

hello ladies,

id like to join. Have just read through every page on this thread. I think my test date is 31st but need to check as I had a blasto transferred so it might be different.

Its my first IVF. Feeling nervous. Have just realised that all the signs and symptoms (every one) that I've been analysing is probably down to the Crinone. 

Good luck to all.    


xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the thread Trying2011
Wishing you the best for your 2ww

Sending lots of  and  all around

Ladybird fab news on bfp  for bloods tomorrow

Donna


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you. Very nervous.


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Arghhh feel like I'm goin mad  ! I can't think of anything else except for testing... I've promised DH I won't test before Friday (4 days early) and I know I shouldn't be testing early anyway but I am so impatient. I will behave and wait thought  

Hope everyone else is managing to stay sane...

Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

dont test early!!


(she say's going mad herself and thinking.....oh why not test everyday....! give yourself something to do.....and more to stress about).


this is worse then going in everyday and being scanned and having bloods.


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Ladies

May I join you.  I am currently on the 2ww following ET yesterday with two grade 2, day 3 embryos, one at 9 cell and one at 10 cells.  My OTD via a blood test is 31st August 2012.  Although I am cheating and POAS every morning to prepare myself.  Yesterday and today were both negative so I know the trigger shot is out of my system.

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed for lots of yipees!


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Suke congrats on bEing PUPO but it will cost you a small fortune to test every day plus it's far too early step away from the sticks


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Hopefullysoon05 said:


> Suke congrats on bEing PUPO but it will cost you a small fortune to test every day plus it's far too early step away from the sticks


Luckily, I bought a bulk pack of 50 when we where trying naturally to try and see if I was having early m/c rather than not getting pregnant at all. I still have 13 left, so thought I would use them up as they expire in a few months. I have my very nice Clear Blue test for OTD which will remain in the cellophane wrapper, promise!  x


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

So how dOes this work suke?  You test everyday and early on it will be a false positive due to the trigger shot? Then a negative as hcg builds up then some faint lines getting darker?


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi *Trying2011*

I got a positive straight after EC, but had a negative before ET yesterday. I would imagine that if it is successful, I will see the line getting darker and darker as the days pass (which I will add to the baby journey album I am creating). If it is a negative then I will know before I become a blubbering mess at work (I can't get the test day off). For me it is about damage limitation as it is no good to have the boss crying, but obviously, I am hoping it will be good news. xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Suke ur crazy but in a good way   testing everyday

im 4dp2dt and apart from feeling bloated ive nothing to report 

Magic x


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Testing same day as you magicbaby


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Trying - it feels like forever away - im about to crack - im the opposite tho to Suke i dont want to go near a hpt even tho i want this so bad i really cant bear the thought of it being a bfn


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

magicbaby I know the feeling. Pee stick phobia!   
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm the same have no poas in the house and scared too x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi anyone have success with a 1x9 and 1x3 cell day 3 transfer? X


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Magicbaby and trying2011 - we had E/T same day but my clinic has asked me to test on sun 2nd (16 days after E/T), I'm just wondering why they have asked me to wait longer?! The clinic told me to take a smaller dose of HCG trigger shot today, they do it as routine apparently to keep the womb lining nice and thick to support early pregnancy - did you guys take the additional injection too? I guess thats why they are requesting I take test a couple of days later. 

Good luck everyone!!

Love Pauline x x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Pauline i have had no injectables since trigger 36 hrs prior to ec - the only thing now is the crinone vaginal gel - which has to be taken rite up to otd it is used to help thicken the lining.

Its amazing how different clinics have different ways of doing things


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Pauline. I'm on progesterone cream so no injection for me. 

Also don't take my test seriously. I caved in and pretended I was suke for a moment. I have some highly sensitive tests left over and decided to use some up before my actual date. Will give me something to do. 

I have to call up to confirm my date for blood test and or at home pee on a stick date. 

From experience I think it is 31st/1st.


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm taking progesterone suppository morning and night also! It is strange how every clinic [email protected] to do things a little different! X x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Suke M lots of luck and     for the next 10 days

Chilocanuck lots of      for OTD tomorrow

Rome10 sorry cant help with your question have only ever had 3 or 4 cell embies

Pauline, i noticed your OTD being 3rd Sept, as this thread closes on 31st August (or morning of 1st Sept depending how early go to bed!) you may wish to join the September ladies theres a thread on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293099.0

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Just a quick hello and goodnight from me 

Trying  think ill use your excuse lol ( hi Suke).....


I stupidity did a test this morning on a whim so went to do some retail therapy to take my mind off tx.  Hmm so where do I end up. ..browsing the sale at debhanams to come upon all the maternity wear,  wishing I could buy some .

Rome I had a day 4 ET  of 5 and 7 cell , last time had a day 3, 8 and 10 cell got bfp 

Good luck  chilo  and anyone else testing 

BB


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Morning Ladies,

How's everyone feeling today?

I'm having a pretty low day & feel like it hasn't worked   I still have 6 more sleeps til my OTD but just feeling like it'll be a BFN, last cycle I got really emotional and had insomnia but this time I've had neither. This journey can be so tough at times!

Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey - its normal. NORMAL. N-O-R-M-A-L. to feel crap.

Today, I've convinced myself that I'm not preggo. Ive even booked a follow up with my clinic in 3 weeks. 

IF - I'm wrong them I'm happy to feel pleasantly surprised and i guess this takes the stress of me and makes me feel like I'm doing something.

I woke up today feeling no OHSS. (expecting it to get worse if I was preggo) and its got better. I can no suck my stomach in so no more bloating. Ive had a few days of cramps (which had happened after my failed IUIs) so there you have it.

I am more than happy to be surprised in a 10 days or whenever it is.    



Tilnutt said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> ...


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

I find I am neither negative or positive about the result in 9 days time. Which actually has made me feel quite calm. There is nothing I can do now, I have done my best and followed the advice of the clinic to the letter. 

I think it has helped being back at work and having to get stuck into something (although I spend half my day on here     boss will be so pleased paying for my chatting!)

Need to read back over everyone on here to do personals as feel like a right 'Newbie'  

Take care everyone and hope you all have a good day xxxx


----------



## Kealie B (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi im on my 9th day after ET with 2 frozen embies ive been using the pessaries and for the last 2 nights they have been difficult to insert i cant get them as high up as i have been and it feels quite tight has anyone experienced this before? Thanks xx


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all,

Well, the day has come and we've had an amazing surprise - BFP!!!    I had pretty much convinced myself it hadn't worked just to avoid the heartbreak but so far so good. Now just waiting for the scan at 5 weeks and hoping, hoping, hoping all goes well!  

Tilnutt, I know where you're coming from, I was so sure it hadn't worked. I had pretty much stopped having any symptoms (that I wasn't dreaming up) until yesterday when I noticed my nipples were a little darker, but even so had the most nervous and stressed out day of my life. Keep positive and roll on OTD!  

Kealie B, I found that on a couple of occasions, where I thought I'd 'changed shape' when inserting the pessary vaginally, but not consistently.  Are you also going in the front door, so to speak?  

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive, this forum has helped me get through some pretty bad days.  Good luck to everyone waiting for their test day!

X


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Chilocanuk - awesome - wonderful news.


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

chilocanuk - help us - I've decided i have no symptoms whatsoever and all the cramping i had in the first few days has pretty much gone. I've had no implantation bleeding (maybe a speck).......did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Woooo hoooooo well done x


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Pauline - just had a call from the clinic - it is 16 days. even with blasto etc. she said the earliest you can test is 14 days.

then she went on to say '''ohhhhh its just round the corner for you......"

Don't worry - nothing wrong - I'm testing on 1st.



Pauline83 said:


> Hi Magicbaby and trying2011 - we had E/T same day but my clinic has asked me to test on sun 2nd (16 days after E/T), I'm just wondering why they have asked me to wait longer?! The clinic told me to take a smaller dose of HCG trigger shot today, they do it as routine apparently to keep the womb lining nice and thick to support early pregnancy - did you guys take the additional injection too? I guess thats why they are requesting I take test a couple of days later.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Love Pauline x x


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats, guys! It's still not sunk in.  

Trying, I didn't really have many symptoms at all, no bleeding or spotting whatsoever which stressed me out as I desperately wanted something to make me think implantation might have happened.  I thought I felt nauseous about 4 or 5 days post transfer and then nothing much after that. Maybe slightly heartburn-y but I put that down to overall stress (I've been a state in the 2ww).  The only difference I noticed very early on was my skin dried out which was nice as I'm generally a bit oily but that was like 2 days post transfer so I'd put that down to the meds. AF symptoms on and off since transfer and still cramp a bit now.

I've had more symptoms since just this Monday, and that's a slight tenderness in my breasts, and my nipples have darkened slightly.  Yesterday I had a weird headache that came and went but who knows if that's related at all?  

I know how you feel, I was sure that if I had any symptoms at all, they'd gone and that it was over.  It's so easy to convince yourself that whatever you might feel is down to something else.  One thing this forum has helped with is understanding that all women can have quite different experiences and while some just 'know' they're pregnant from day 1 (so jealous, I wish I had that), some have nothing to tell them so except a stick on the day.  

You're still a few days away from OTD and symptoms may still turn up.  But even if they don't, don't lose hope, you may just be one of the lucky few who don't have any horrid symptoms at all! Lots and lots of good vibes to you, hun!


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

ahahahahah OMG chilocanuk - my symptoms are just like yours!!

my skins has dried up and i think its down to the meds too. I'll just have to wait and see....fingers crossed      

very pleased for you must be an amazing feeling. congratulations to you and i hope you have an easy and wonderful pregnancy xx


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Chilocanuk thank you for this 
Always interested in what people experience as one day hope to join you! X


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hahahaha, Trying- there goes the whole 'we're all different' spiel! Good luck!!!   Thank you for your lovely thoughts, just trying to get to week 5 now, don't know how week 12 will ever get here!

Fingers crossed for you Jules   , if passing on any of my nervous wreck-y experience will help, glad to.  

X


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I just want to add to your discussion. I got my BFP back on the 10th August so have not been posting on here for a while but I can also say my skin on my face went extremely dry and flaky at times. It felt very tight too. The other symptons I had was lightheady feeling and nauseous from day 9dp2dt until 12dp2dt, i think this was from the 'bean' implanting' .

Good luck everyone.

Congratulations Chilocanuck x


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

But do you think the skin goes dry as you are coming of the meds?


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Trying - I would personally so no and that is only because my last cycle that was a BFN my skin was the same as normal and not dry at all. Also I got my normal few spots that I would get near AF. xx


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations Chilocanuck    xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Such good news for you Chilocanuck


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

So finally talked myself into testing early , wish a never done it now got a bfn this morning  trying to stay positive but it's in my mind constant ! Can't stop crying about it had a feeling it really worked but guess not my otd is not till tomorrow what's the chances of it changing in a day ? 

Congratulations to all the bfp's  
Good luck to everyone still to test
And really sorry to all who got a bfn ! Dont give up hope , am trying not to  
Babydust too all & hopefully our turn is not to far away ! Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

please dont give up hope and re test tomorrow as it is your OTD 
good luck 
xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thankyou ! Trying not to but I just feel so angry about it all  sorry for being so down but it's how a feel right now xx


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bee88 big hugs xx nothing I can say will help but thinking of you xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thankyou <3


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Currently 5dp2dt and nothing to report - i think im now trying to make symptoms up  

Macknash - i wud love to spend time on ff during working hours but all other collegues can see my screen as its a smallish office so im taking no chances as ppl dont know

Chilocanock and Lolly - congrats on ur BFP     

Trying - ive had no implantation bleed either 

Bee - sending you positive vibes and good luck for otd tomorrow       

Magic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

bee888 i agree with the other ladies do retest on your OTD tomorrow  (i tested BFN on OTD and BFP day after OTD so do test again)

Jen80     for OTD tomorrow 

Chilocanuck  honey

Sending a dose Of PMA

        and a host of 

another day done ladies

Donna


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hi donna, thank you so much for posting your message to bee. it has given me hope. today was my otd and I tested negative this morning. I have been really down about the fact that clinic told me to keep going and test again on Friday. I felt like they were giving me straws to clutch at and setting me up for even more upset and disappointment! now I know that it really can happen - that people do get bfn otd and then a BFP just after . . . it may am really rare but at least now I know it can happen - a tiny small chance of a miracle! 

thank you so much
Donjee xxx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Magicbaby said:


> Currently 5dp2dt and nothing to report - i think im now trying to make symptoms up
> 
> Magic x


You make me smile every time I read your posts. Sending you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Caved in and poas this morning - BFN. I'm 11dp2dt & OTD isn't til Tuesday so I know this could change but I'm pretty sure I had a faint BFP the last two cycles at around this stage. Not losing hope but I am now getting my head around the fact it's probably not our time this time. AF cramps started yday & still have belly ache this morning, I think AF is due tomorrow (14dp EC).

Good luck to anyone testing today  

Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anyone experienced cramps in the week following ET - they come and go.....


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

trying2011 - Yes, cramps are normal at all stages throughout 2ww. Some due to drugs, some due to implantation and others due to pre AF. It's so hard not to read into everything hey... x


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry for gate crashing this thread, I'm on my second ICSI cycle with OTD 28th aug. safe to say I'm terrified and beyond nervous!  I'm not going to cave and test early, not sure how I'd handle another BFN so I want an official result, does that make sense? 

Trying2011 - I've had crampy type pains on and off since ET! No idea what these mean but or whether they mean AF is coming or what but I've just got my fingers crossed that's the opposite of what it means!

Im falling into the trap of symptom watching and sometimes think I'm almost imagining them!

Think I'm going crackers!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for your positive messages ladies means alot  just back from the hospital got my bloods took & get my call back at 1 o'clock , was really upset yesterday when I got a bfn but the doctor said that it's a good sign that af has not arrived yet ? So kinda holding on to that  so even if a get the phone call to say it's a bfn then I should still keep testing till af arrives ?

Now I have a question to ask , I have been on buserelin nasal spray since the start of my treatment & the first doctor I saw told me it would stop af so when it came for a full 4 weeks I called them really worried & one told me that it doesnt stop af ? Now I have not had one since , so for her to tell me today that it's a good sign that it hasn't arrived yet really confused me ? But my head wasn't in the right place when she told me that so I just kinda ok'd it & left ! It wasnt till I was on my way home that I really thought about it ? Can anyone who takes this spray try explain to me what this means ! Once again thank very much ladies really appreciate your comments 

& good luck to everyone testing today or this month <3


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

thank tillnutt.


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

be88 - Hope your phonecall brought good news?

jojo30 - the 2ww sends us all a little loopy with symptom spotting hey?

AFM - I'm driving myself mad today, argghhhh!   As I posted earlier, test this morning was a BFN. Later on I cleaned out the left over crinone (so sorry for TMI) and there was some brown and light pink blood in it so I've been thinking that AF must be due to arrive anytime soon. However I've not had an spotting, nothing when I wipe either... So I've been doing some research and wanted to ask - Could it be late implantation bleeding? All suggestions welcome. I've prepared myself that it's probably a BFN this time however still holding onto a little bit of hope as only 11dp2dt

Tilnutt xx


----------



## Lolly196 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Tilnutt.

Just wanted to let you know i had brown spotting from day 9dp2dt to 11dp2dt so it could be implantation. Your OTD is not until Tuesday - 5 days can make all the difference! Sending you     

Lolly x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Tilnutt - I was told by my GP that it can take up to 18 days after fertilisation for a pregnancy test to show positive. So as you are a total of 13 days, you still could show as pregnant if AF doesn't show up.  Fingers crossed honey xx

AFM - Well I am driving myself mad with worry that it hasn't worked.  I was up at 3am feeling sick and with a really strange shoulder pain, which of course, I was convinced in my tired daze, meant that I was having an ectopic and my tubes where going to explode.

Also, I had to tell my (male) boss that I was pregnant as there is a huge industry exhibition in two weeks which he was booking hotels and asking me to do this and that and be on site at 8am (which means a 5.30am start) and then go to dinner with clients after the show closes at 8pm, etc, etc.  I felt I had to say something or I would be making bad things happen at a time when I could be vulnerable.  He was brilliant about it and said that I can come and go as I please and he would make sure there were seats for me (previous years it has been standing all day apart from loo breaks, LOL).  I feel a huge weight has been lifted, but am now thinking I have jinxed the result by saying something out loud.  Oh god, this is horrid!

Sending lots of sticky baby dust and hugs xx


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Lolly & Suke M. Guess I'll just have to wait and see    

Suke stay positive, the 2ww is a bumpy ride   xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks tilnut but nope really is a bfn  but I tested a bfn yesterday so I was kinda prepared for it anyway so really didnt make the phone call all that upsetting  , just waiting on af arriving so I can get a date for my next go , good luck on your otd's ladies ! Will be praying for you all <3


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Bee88   glad u're feeling ok. Take care of yourself and good luck for next time xx


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Big hugs bee88 xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Bee888 so sorry to read of your result, take good care of yourself honey

 all around

No official testers tomorrow      for the early testers    

Donna


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bee sorry to hear your news. Stay strong.  

Tillnutt - I've been stressing about the same thing!! Are you on crinone pessaries as this can make it happy to? Although id like to think that it is implantation bleeding as it fits into the time line. I've also been having really bad cramps and feeling worn out. Much of this is supposed to be down to the crinone but I'm not sure about these dodgy cramps happening on and off.....

I wish we could pee on a stick maximum 3 days later and develop a harry potter style flashing tattoo of some sort that says congratulations you're pregnant!!

not long left for you to test - hang in there girl. I've tested twice - boredom and probably a need to feel some control back over the situation and inability to wait - like Suke......id rather see it get positive over time and feel like i know earlier than wait and wait......

but remember the HCG won't have built up enough yet....


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

in addition to the pink blood , I've been totally wiped out today and the cramps continue more so when i stand up straight...given that it happens when i move around...im beginning to think its not period pain but I'm convinced its something to do with that.

If i wasn't on the crionne I'm sure all these symptoms would mean a lot more.

and I've got a mild headache...

given that little eddie (the embryo) is probably no bigger than the dot on an 'i' its a lot to expect to feel symptoms so early....


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

how many days after a day 3 transfer can you poas?

X


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

14-16 days.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks 
is that the earliest you can poas ?
Thanks
x


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

yes according to my clinic - and some other ladies say the same. you have to leave enough time for the hcg to build up and be high enough.


----------



## lingardl (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I am testing to tomorrow, we had ICSI and 2 5 day blasts transferred on 14th August. 
What happens if its positive or negative? 
thanks L


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Rome10 - welcome. my OTD is 18 days after ET but if i was to have a blood test it would have been 14 days (today actually). U can test as early as u like however it may not give u an accurate reading so best to wait til the date your clinic gave u. I'm so impatient that I always test early but never believe it until OTD 

lingardl - welcome to you too & fingers crossed you have good news today. If u get a BFP your clinic will book you in for a scan at around 6-7 weeks. If its a BFN then you will keep testing until you get AF (as some people get a late BFP) and then clinic will arrange a follow up appt. good luck  

AFM - feeling a bit more positive today as no more blood but still cramping. Also had hot flushes which started yday afternoon and lasted all eve and night - anyone else had hot flushes?

Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

good luck for today lingardl.



I've had some hot flushes early on ... haven't had any more cramping but spotted more pink today but think that is probably to do with crinone. 

i think I'm going to stop investigating as its just to early to tell. i am however. feeling very very tired. (another side effect of crinone).


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Hope your all not going too mad on the 2ww? 

I think I've got  earlytesteritis! I don't know why I keep doing it I thought  I could handle the disappointment knowing it's too early but hoping to see an early positive as soon as possible . But I just feel awful and moody after . 
Maybe ignorance is bliss!  

BB


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck today lingadl   for a BFP for you xxx

Babybluz - I promised myself I wouldn't test earlym but my (.)(.) so sore, tender and swollen I thought why not see what happens..........nope BFN and not even a faint line. I even thought cause I had 2 put back it would show earlier, DOH!!! 

Although has made me more resolved not to cave again and I will not test to OTD. I am lucky in that I have very short cycles so I am due on 2 days before test date and I am like clockwork so will hopefully know before OTD. We shall see. Mind you bet the damn acupuncture has messed with my cycle and i'll be late for the second time in my life, now that would be typical!

Hope you are all not going too stir crazy with madness on the 2ww. Good luck to all.

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Well AF has arrived exactly on time and producing the usual back ache!  

Have called clinic and waiting for them to call me back with a follow up appt. Having a date to focus on helps me to move on & look to the future. We're extremely grateful to have our DS and just hope that we can one day give him a sibling.

Wishing you all every luck in your journeys, if it doesn't happen this time then I may see you again on another 2ww.

Tilnutt xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

sorry to hear this tilnutt xx keep strong xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

So sorry Tilnutt xxxx


----------



## Miss Independent (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All, 
I have been reading various posts for a while now and I think you ladies are all wonderful!  I'm now on my 2ww following our first IVF cycle, but the reason I've come out of hiding is because I noticed Suke mentioning shoulder pain.
From what I understand this can be a sign of OHSS (I was particularly told to look out for it after EC) but according to a post I read on here, it can still happen after ET.  Although it needs to be taken seriously it can actually be quite a good sign of pregnancy too if it happens at this stage.  I think the posting was somewhere in the 2ww section.
Anyway, my superstitious mind told me that things have worked well so far without posting on FF, so I may disappear again, but I wish you all the best of luck, and Suke if you get any more shoulder pain get it checked out!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Iv just had my ET done and I have 2 grade 1 embies back on board! Can't quite believe it!!!
So I'm officially on my 2ww and I wondered if I could join in this thread with you all.
I wish each and everyone of you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

just popping in to send lots of   ^reiki       and  to those still waiting to test

Donna


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope you are all hangling in there, I think the 2ww is worse than the whole of the treatment. 

I am not doing well today...... Just want it to be test day so I know what is going on in there. I mean I don't even know if they are still sticking in there. Had acupuncture today but didn't make me feel any better. 

What's is worse is that I have a few symptoms all of which could be AF, side effects to pessaries or preggo. So rubbish!!

Sorry to be a downer but needed to rant somewhere and DH always so positive makes me feel guilty when I'm not. 

Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi Lady's can i jump in I'm in my 2ww otd is 8 days forever away it is my first ivf cycle as a egg share i had a 3dt of a good 8 cell embie, i also have a frostie embie left , what i want to know is i have been feeling tired sick spotty and as from today mild cramps all these i get 8 day's before I'm due on so was wondering could you still get PMS in the 2ww also i have discharge coming from my nipples i have had this in the past but this time its a lot more, wishing every one in the 2ww lots of sticky bean dust


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning ladies, i,ve been posting on 1st time ivf board, but just found this board, and was hoping to draw on your experiences. I.m 7 days post blasto transfer, and woke up to definate af cramps. This is way too late for implantation pain isn,t it? Is it all over for me this cycle


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad you joined us over here Lady H xxx

Could it not be cramping from the progesterone? I only get sore (.)(.) a week before my period but have had cramps on and off since I started using the damn pessaries. I hate them.

Sugarsweet - that is the cruel thing about all of this AF pains, preg symptoms and pessary side effects all seem to be the same! Guess none of really know until we test. With that many symptoms though I'd be tempted to test now    BUT don't do it!!

AFM woken up a bit more at ease with everything after a very restless night sleep. 

Hope you all a day full of distractions xxxx


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi lady, I had really bad cramping 10dp3dt but not like normal cramps not as constant. I had a BFP the following morning (now nearly 16 weeks). So it's not too late!! Good luck xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Macknash when is you Otd ?  I also think my symptoms are from the pessaries. 

Sugarsweet,  not sure about the nipple thing , have you mentioned it to gp ?

Hi to all the new 2ww ers good luck and   stay away from the earlytesteritis that's going round !

I never get af pains so would I now with all the hormones  ?    the one thing I do get is a bit  of constipation  and  I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable . I do have some mild pains on and off like ovary pain , had no implantation  bleed  I'm now  10 dp4dt . I have been naughty and been testing  every 2or 3 days with bfn each time 
I really feel emotional at the moment and most defiantly not sociable and we have had and having lots of visitors , its just stress I didn't want or need . 
A good reason not to test ladies , but now I have I feel like I can't stop 

Sorry for the me post , had a baby dream last night that upset me 

BB


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Babybluz my test date is the 31st. I had a 2 day transfer. 

It's the not knowing that is getting to me as I have quite an active lifestyle and am struggling to not do what I am so used to doing 'just in case' relying on a lot of friends which is very alien to me. 

Mind you we are all in that situation I guess  

Roll on Friday! Xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

how is every one coping with the 2ww i have 7 days left and today seems as tho time has stood still... i have had no cramps today at all had one sharp pain in my left side Friday nite and cramping all day yesterday nothing today so hoping thats a good sign my boob's are not so painfull today just got itchy nipples now and very tired...hope every one is enjoying there long weekend wishing every one good luck on the up coming OTD      X


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

I,m now convinced it didn,t stick this time    . However, to be fair the cramps weren,t constant like normal, so maybe, maybe it,ll be like kateb says   . Congratulatuions kate x

Hi macknash, maybe you,re right, but now my attitude to it all has flipped over but obv i,ll be happily proved wrong  

Hi sugar, i know what you mean about time standing still. Its almost a waste of a bank hol wkend!

Hi babyb i,ve managed to resist testing early so far. But was waivering! Your post has helped me stop today! I,m so sorry you,re having a difficult time


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lady harrop both times I got strong AF pains I got a BFP. 1st time was 5 days after ET and were so bad I had to spend the day in bed and that's when I was BFP with my son.

I also find that I've felt most down about a week after transfer, I don't know why but I always have an awful day round then. Try not to forget what you've put your bits and bobs through over the last month some unusual cramping is to be expected.

Don't give up hon    your embies are still hanging in there.

xxxxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to introduce myself. I had 2x blasts put back yesterday my OTD is 5th Sept so I technically shouldn't be on this thread   but you all seem friendly!!   

Lots of sticky vibes to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

another day down yay!

Lady Harrop welcome hun

For ladies testing in september you may want to join this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293099.new#new as this thread will close on friday 

 all around

Donna


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Hope that you are all having a lovley BH weekend

Tilnutt lots of     and  for OTD tomorrow   

Sending lots of  to those still waiting to test

Donna


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry I have been so quiet on here but I have been reading all of your posts x x big hugs to the recent bfns and huge congrats to the bfps x

So my otd is tomorrow 15 dp a 6dt apart from
Spotting on the 18th no bleeding touch wood and you'd think it being my 4th time I would be calm ..... But I'm
Completely opposite x

Sticky vibes to everyone


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

am new and my test date is th 31st august.... this is my 1st ivf cycle i went through LWC Darlington for my treatment on a egg sharing programe


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

i think there is a number of us testing on Friday    


sticky vibes to all


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All

I'm currently on the 2ww following a day 3 transfer of one 6 cell and one 8 cell embryo (using donor eggs). My blood test date is 31st August so please can I join you on this thread?  

I have a couple of questions that I was hoping I could pick your brains over...

My blood test is Friday (11dp3dt), but I don't really want to find out at the clinic. I could POAS on Friday morning before we leave for the clinic, but it's a two hour drive and if it's a BFN I can just imagine myself crying all the way there and being a complete wreck when I arrive; I'd rather have time to get used to the idea, but is Thursday (10dp3dt) too early to do an HPT?

I was also wondering if any of you are taking both Cyclogest and Crinone gel? I am having the most awful side effects which I think must be from the Crinone as I've taken Cyclogest before and it wasn't anywhere near as bad as this! I'm getting bad chills, feeling hot after eating, cold hands and feet and I've had constant cramping in the general area of my ovaries for the last two days (which is making me worried AF is looming because although I have very low AMH, I still have periods). Sadly, I don't think that these are pregnancy symptoms because I didn't feel like this with any of my previous pregnancies (an ectopic and 2 early miscarriages). 

The very, very best of luck to everyone for their BFPs and fingers crossed for the ladies testing tomorrow. 

Amy x x


----------



## lingardl (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies fpr your good lucks . I got a BFP, and have a scan booked on 07th Sept. Another 2 weeks of waiting! Any tips on how / why  not to keep testing!! I may spend more on tests than IVF at this rate!!


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats lingardl xx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Massive congratulations lingardl x x


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats Lingardl xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Tilnut and Jules good luck testing tomorrow     

Congratulations lingard 

Amy good luck . I'm only using  Cyclogest. 

Macknash did you stay away from the p sticks  

Hello everyone else how you all coping ?

I'm an emotional mess been blubbering on and off all day , not usually this bad before af is due . Do you count 2 weeks from eggs being fertilized for af to arrive ? Or is that not the case due to the drugs ?
BB


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Amy - how soon will your clinic get the results?  I assume it's not immediate (mine was four hours) so is it possible for you to go to the clinic then go straight home to POAS, so that you can find out for yourself first before they call you with the results?  I don't know whether 10dp3dt is too early to test...I waited until 12dp3dt...the line was very faint.  Can you put back the clinic test for a day or two, and then you can do a home test without worrying about it being too early?  Good luck whatever you decide.    

Good luck to everyone testing this week.  I've been reading but not posting so am willing you all on.  I got a BFP on Sunday. 

     to everyone.

x


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope 10dp3dt is too early for I got a BFN   I just couldn't stand it any longer. This was my 6th 2WW, 6th time I get a BFN. I knew it would be a BFN and fear it'll always be a BFN.


----------



## Tilnutt (Feb 15, 2012)

Morning, no change here...Still BFN but we were expecting it after bleeding for 3 days. My AF arrived 14 days after EC incase anyone wondered, I always have a 28 day cycle. We have a follow up appt for 2 weeks time, ready to get started again after a lil family trip yo Paris.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test  

Tilnutt xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi - just wanted to say that i did have all of these side effects on crinone - I'm not sure if crinone prevents you having a period.

all seems to be a side effect of the progesterone.



amy1977 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm currently on the 2ww following a day 3 transfer of one 6 cell and one 8 cell embryo (using donor eggs). My blood test date is 31st August so please can I join you on this thread?
> 
> ...


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi ladies - just been catching up on posts.


so last week someone who had a 5 day blast (like me) transferred a day before me got a BFP (which is great).

so i decided to test a day after and got a BFN and sobbed like a sad lady who can't get pregnant after having jabbed herself on a schedule for the past 4 weeks. 

just so sad - and then i was told off by dh for testing to early. and to consider that there are different blasts, different protocols, different bodies, different people, etc and that I should test when i was told to.

a friend of mine who got pregnant naturally (and probably can every month!) said she tested a few days before her period was due and it was negative. she tested 3 days after her period was due and it was positive. this gives me some hope.


but I've booked my follow up with a doctor to see what we do next.


ladies the first week of the 2ww is the worst. you check every sign and symptom and a lot of time on google. after that you'll get fed up and just wait and see and the meds will also leave your system and you'll start to feel a bit more like you again.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Amy welcome to the thread 

tilnutt so very sorry sweetheart take good care x x

Trying    to you its not over yet though sweetie

Lingardl congrats

Baai theres still time to change   

 all around

Donna


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Big congrats to lingadl and arkay     

Hi trying. So sorry you had a bad wkend, but hubbys right and you shouldn,t give up hope. I,ve had a similar weekend - had def af pains and cried all sunday and resigned myself and hubby to the fact that it hadn,t worked this time. But, af still hasn,t arrived, so i,m slowly starting to hope again! This experience is such a rollercoaster! I so hope, i,m not getting my hopes up for no reason   

Hi amy. I like you am worried about doing preg test at clinic. It will be so difficult if the news is bad, and like you, its quite a drive away. I am resisting testing at home currently - mainly because i,ve got no hpt at home! Otherwise, i would def have done it yesterday. Anyway, i think, i will wait until fri clinic appt, as i,ve got day off work, so will have time to deal with the news good or bad

Enjoy your hol tilnutt, good luck for next time x x

Hi baai - so sorry hon. But i think you have tested to early. Whens otd? I,m not one to go in for this pma lark esp at this stage of treatment, but i have decided to do what clinic tell me. Don,t test again until otd, it,ll drive you mad


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey ldayharrop. Good to see you here


Xxxx 


Yes I've tested to early. 

I've been getting cramps all the way through.  All uterus  Not the numbing back pain ones so I'm hoping and praying. 31st for me will be 14 days. 


I know also that some of these if not all of these side effects can come from the progesterone tablets and cream which trick your body into thinking or is pregnant. 

It also makes you tired. 




Congrats to all the bfps!  Did you get any symptoms?

To the ladies with bfns keep strong. Xxx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All 

Babybluz - I'm afraid I'm not sure if it's 2 weeks from collection as we used donor eggs and as I've been down regging since mid-June I'm completely lost as to where I am in my natural cycle  

Arkay - Huge congratulations on your BFP, you must be over the moon! I think the clinic said that they get the results of the test in about half an hour which seems terrifyingly fast, but I have just emailed them to confirm. I'm now thinking if they're that quick maybe we'll just do the test and then head over to the park near the clinic and await the call. I am soooo tempted to test early, but I'm going to try really hard not to this time because it seems like they do the blood test pretty early anyway at 11dp3dt. 

Baai - From what people are saying, it sounds like 10dp3dt is definitely too early to test and that you should try again in a few days. I guess that usually there just isn't enough HCG in your system by that point. 

Tilnutt - Really sorry to hear about your result.   It sounds like Paris will be a great chance to get some space and regroup and it sounds like you have a plan for the next step.

LadyHarrop - I think not having HPTs in the house is a very smart move! I have 4 and I can hear them calling to me from the bathroom... Here's to us staying strong until Friday!!

trying2011 - I'm relieved that you said you've had the same side effects (very sorry you had to experience them, though!) as I don't know anyone else who has had this particular drug protocol and I was worrying I was reacting badly to them. I have to say that it's very cruel how much the Crinone mimics pregnancy symptoms!! 

Lots of      to you all x x x


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Donna - thanks for the welcome! x x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone , how you all doing ?

Tilnut so sorry    hope you enjoy your Paris trip and good luck for the future   

Baii  aww  there is time for it to change . I know how u feel as i tested an early bfn too .  

Think I'm the next tester ?  I test  Thursday but think they want me to carry on with drugs until a blood test if I get another bfn . 
I can't see it changing in the next 2days , but really   it does as its our last attempt .
BB


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Babybluz - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow!! Do your clinic do BTs or are you testing at home?

AFM - I'm pretty sure we haven't been successful this cycle as I'm starting to get some distinct AF cramps which feel different from the Crinone cramps. That would be about the right timing because I think Friday would be 14dpo (although it's a donor egg cycle so I'm not sure if I will still ovulate like normal straight away).

I wish the weather here would perk up a bit, everything seems better when the sun has got his hat on!

I hope you are all doing well! 

X x


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

BB, we really are in the same boat. I have my blood test tomorrow, tomorrow's my official OTD. I tested yesterday, BFN. I didn't test today, am not going to test tomorrow either, I'll just await the results of the blood test. But in my mind, it' a BFN anyway. 
As long as I'm on the pessaries, I don't expect AF.


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

It is over for me. Bleeding now.

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry Trying thinking of you


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Trying, so sorry to hear your news. Sending big hugs to you     x x

Baai - Good luck for your test tomorrow.

X


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Tying   sorry 

Baii I also didn't test today couldn't bear to see another neg test , good luck tomorrow   

Amy , I'm to test at home but I have had pregnancy tests not work so although clinic don't usually offer blood tests they asked me to have one if I get a negative . To be honest the false neg  was years ago and I think tests are much better now . Its been pouring down all day so far, I can't seem to get warm either .

I hope we all get a miracle bfp     

I woke to some cramps in my womb this morning , I don't usually get period pain but get bowel pains but I have both so tying to stay positive but deep down know its the end of the road.

How is everybody else doing ? Suke? Macknash? Ladyh? Magic ? Nowornever? 

BB


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

So, so, sorry trying - thinking of you and your partner -      

Good luck tommorrow Baai & BB  

In a strange way the bank hol weekend is helping me delay anxiety about impending otd at clinic on Fri - as it only feels like Tue today! Half of me wants the week to race away, but the other half is scared and would rather bury my head in the sand a little longer. I've started getting some strange occasional sharp pains in my joints, and of course your mind starts to think that maybe its a reaction to pregnancy....


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

As a testament to how obsessed I am: my boss just came in to my office (I quickly managed to click off this site), we had a brief chat about weekend, then she must have asked something about the project I'm working on, but I just thought she'd asked about my treatment! So preceeded to explain waiting until Fri, before knowing outcome. She looked at me blankly, then finally caught up, I went bright red, as it shows that I'm obviously not thinking about anything else (and also probably over-sharing!!!)


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

*LadyHarrop *- LOL that's so funny!


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

Babybluz, I started spotting today, I expect AF will come in full force tomorrow, so it's over.

I wasn't expecting AF until at least next week since those pessaries usually cause my period to come extremely late.  On the positive, the sooner AF arrives, the sooner I can start my next cycle. 

i hope you'll get better news tomorrow.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Trying, so sorry sweetie    

Baai so sorry to read of the spotting    

Babybluz      

LadyHarrop       welcome to the thread

 all around

Donna


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

baai   if it's just spotting  maybe still hope for tomorrow  

I got the munchies for something sweet just like af due ! 

Think I'll let dh look at the result in the morning as I don't think I have the strength to 

Thanks Donna 
BB


----------



## marlb3 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the longest two week wait ever. My first ivf failed and this is our last chance. I am 36 with a very low amh and my partner is 46.  My mother and grandmother both had 5 children and I never thought I would end up in this position.

Test date is 1st sept and I am too  much of a wimp to test beforehand.  Last time I got my af the day before so I know these next two days are crucial.

However now I seem to be spotting -a. Mixture of dark brown and light pink and i am petrified this  is my af coming on. Reading through this thread, no one that has had this kind of spotting has got a Bfp .

Sorry- don't mean to sound negative.


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

BB - Got my fingers crossed for you this morning 

Macknash - Any news honey? You're my OTD partner, and I'm worried you haven't posted for a while. Hope all is ok x 

Hi Marlb - I'm not in anyway an expert, this is my firstcycle. So cannot tell you that its going to be ok unfortunately. But don't apologise for negative thoughts. Its my opinion that this is exactly what this board is for! I'm not one to go for this PMA affecting outcome, especially at such a late stage. I've got my fingers crossed for you 

Baai - So sorry to read your update - I do hope you're wrong.  for todays test. Hope some of your strength rubs off on me if my news is bad x

AFM - one more sleep before i find out for sure. *Has anyone else got OTD on Fri? * We're both telling each other to expect the worst...but i can't help secretly hoping that against the odds (and despite the lack of signs) the little one hung on


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Hey LadyH thanks for thinking of me. I am OK just been trying to deal with all the cramps and twinges and not send myself potty trying to second guess what was going on. 

I have to admit I did test yesterday................I know I know it was 2 days early, but I couldn't resist. You see I have horses and have been so ultra cautious it was beginning to frustrate me not being able to just get on so I thought why not test, was 2 weeks after EC so what could hurt right! It was a   .OMG OMG!! Heres hoping it is still that tomorrow on OTD. I havent seen any sign of AF which should have arrived yesterday so fingers crossed it has worked against all the odds. 

Heart bleeds for Trying and Baai, such lovely ladies who along with everyone else deserves their chance to see this through to the right result xxxx

BB hope you go fab news this morning. 

LadyH and everyone else testing tomorrow GOOD LUCK xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww macknash76 that's great news hun! I'm sure it will be the same tomorrow hun! I'm so pleased for you.
How have you been through the 2ww,  have you had cramps, spotting etc??
Xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Vic xx

I have been tired and lots of cramps at the beginning and then sharp pains every now and then. My (.)(.)'s have been so sore and tender it has been unreal, have to wear bra in bed as just too painful when I moved! No spotting at all.  

How are you getting on babe? How have you been feeling? It is horribel isn't it the 2WW. I think the worst bit. i even said to my DH I would rather be injecting then going through this!

Love and Hugs xxx


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow Macknash - that is AMAZING news. Congratulations!!!     You must be feeling on top of the world. Congratulations again - I'm very very happy for you x x x


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Baai - thinking of you very much, I also hope and   that it is wrong.

Macknash, I am thrilled for you - such wonderful news. Take it easy with the horses and dogs. How utterly fantastic  

I am premature to be joining you all but I am looking for reassurance on something minor and wondered if you can help... I have EC on Monday although my follicle sizes yesterday showed 16.5  ( and as the doc said they grow 2mm per day) I am worried that they will grow to the perfect size this weekend and then be too big and spoil by Monday. Has anyone here had eggs collected bigger than 24 or did their eggs slow down in growing size? Thanks for any reassurance xx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Lovely ladies

Congratulations to those of you that are newly PUPO, now the fun really starts as you over-analyse every tiny detail xx

Just a quick me post as it is EOM payment run for me today so am uber busy, but for those that have been following my daily POAS updates.... I have news...
The faintest of faint lines appeared this morning.  I checked it about 6 times and got hubby to check twice and we both agreed, although faint, there is definitely a line.  Roll on tomorrow and OTD.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I'm off to get my bfn result confirmed with a blood test


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

BB - So sorry honey     

Suke - fingers crossed that your line is confirmed tomorrow!  

AFM - I really can't take this! This last 24hrs is the worst - I can't think about anything else! The clinic does the pee stick at theirs at 9.30, I might have to get one to use at home first thing, so I know before I leave...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

BB so sorry sweetheart   

trying i am thinking of you    

LadyHarrop, there are a few ladies testing  tomorrow  to you all

Magicalbabydust, you may want to join the September 2ww thread as this thread will close tomorrow or saturday they are a lovely bunch of ladies 

Macknash wonderful news 

Donna


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All 

I'm just catching up on the posts (it was the anniversary yesterday of losing my father two years ago so I went out for the day). 

Macknash and Suke - Ooooh, congratulations both of you!! Great news!

Marlb and Baai - I'm afraid I haven't had experience of this type of bleeding, but I have read (thanks Dr Google!) that it is not uncommon for women to have some blood around the time their period would have been due and also some bleeding in early pregnancy. Can you ring your clinics and ask about it? 

BB - Thinking of you for your tests this morning. 

Magical - Sorry, I didn't have this problem as I was a very poor responder on the cycles with my own eggs. 

LadyHarrop - My blood test is booked for 11:30am tomorrow, but I'm convinced it's a BFN   I was thinking about testing at home beforehand, but DH says he won't believe the HPT as it will still be a day or two early for an HPT so I am resigning myself to waiting for the blood test results. 

My boobs are swollen from the Crinone, but they are not sore and painful which everyone seems to be reporting as a PG symptom...has anyone had a BFP, but not had sore boobs (she asks hopefully!!!)? I've had more or less constant cramping throughout the 2ww also thanks to the Crinone, but the cramps have decided to stop this morning and now I actually miss them. Blimey, this 2ww business really messes with your head, doesn't it?!

Lots of love to all x x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

What an emotional day I've had ...
This morning my test was negative according to the Hubby as I couldn't look myself . I  then picked up the test opened the curtains and looked at the test before throwing it away and saw 2lines ! Went for blood test only to be knocked back down with a negative .
Its been hard keeping my emotions in check round my 2yo _dd 

Its hard to come to terms with the finality of it as no more Ivf for us , I overstimulated with Ohss so bad Dr s  advised no more Ivf  tx , so now no more frozen left and the end of fertility for us       

Thank you all for your support  

Good luck to the last few testers tomorrow , really hope you get good news 

Amy sorry about your father  

BB


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

BB, I'm so sorry to read your news. What a rollercoaster of a day you've had, you must be exhausted. Can you and hubby take some time out together? Sending you loads of love and   x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Babybluz so very sorry honey, i can only say over time it does get easier, have you seen FF's Moving on after children in the Parenting section of the board  Having gone through similar i found it helpful personally sending big     your way.

To tomorrows testers 
Magicbaby, Nowornever, Suke M,amy1977 and LadyHarrop  

Donna


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck for today LadyHarrop, Magicbaby, Suke, Amy and Nowornever   for BFP for you all.

Well I tested today and def a   whoop whoop  

Now for the longest wait of our lives!

Love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Macknash76 - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!!! Keep in touch with me hun and well done, xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Just got a positive blood and urine tests from 3rd donor Ivf cycle.  Got to say as we all know it's the hardest longest journey of your lives and I am over the moon at our positive but I will treasure this time no matter what as I am the luckiest girl alive.  The next stage scan so scared last blood hcg was 1,798   


Just want to send massive    To all take care and stay strong Xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

all over for me


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Heart goes out to u must be devastated   xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Magicbaby - I'm so so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you x


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Magicbaby, so so sorry honey sending big   as no words will ease your grief xxxx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Magicbaby, so sorry, sending you    x x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning

*Magic *-  

*Tamsutbadger *- Congratulations xx

*Macknash *- Congrats too xx

AFM - I've not had the 'official' result from my blood test this morning, but I did collect some pee for 4 urine tests and that they all showed positive. My clinic have booked the scan as so many tests are unlikely to be wrong, but will call later with the beta test results. I don't see the test being wrong as morning sickness has turned up today too. I have never been so pleased to feel so sick! 

 everyone else xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Fantastic news Suke   enjoy the puking!! xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations that's fantastic news enjoy being sick I like u got the positive urine before the blood test 1st one at day 12 after 3 day transfer was 185 one 5 days later was 1,798 roll on the scan now something else to stress about Xxx


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,
I did hpt at 4 this am, as expected it was a bfn. Feel numb, not cried much. Now concentrating on my frostie.
I really want to congratulate all the bfp,s, and wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies x


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

LadyHarrop big hugs honey, I am so so sorry xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Lady hardtop heart goes out to u big hugs keep strong Xx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

LadyHarrop - So sorry


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Lady Harrop - I'm really sorry to hear your news. It's great that you have your frostie and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Tamsutbadger - Huge congratulations on your result! When is your scan? 

Suke - Good news on the tests! When will you ge your beta result?

We had a positive result from my beta test this morning, but after an ectopic and two early miscarriages we won't be celebrating until after the results of our second HCG test on Monday. I'm a bit worried because some of my symptoms disappeared yesterday so I'm just going to take it easy over the weekend and try not to send myself completely crackers! 

Amy x x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

amy1977 said:


> Suke - Good news on the tests! When will you ge your beta result?
> 
> We had a positive result from my beta test this morning, but after an ectopic and two early miscarriages we won't be celebrating until after the results of our second HCG test on Monday. I'm a bit worried because some of my symptoms disappeared yesterday so I'm just going to take it easy over the weekend and try not to send myself completely crackers!
> 
> Amy x x


Beta result was 210. Really pleased as the nurse said to expect a level around 50. Fingers crossed that all is well with you


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations Suke X

Amy not sure my doctor been on holiday so got telephone call with her Monday hope I cdn get a scan soon just for reassurance it drives u mad.  1st beta 185 12 days post transfer 2nd beta was 1,798 on tuesday I am 5 weeks just over and excited but still scared feel very lucky X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Tammy - can normally see heartbeat between 6-7 weeks so you should get a scan soon

Lady Harrop - really sorry, luv n hugs

Everyone else who got BFP's massive congrats xx


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

congrats suke - awesome news for you.


weren't you the one testing everyday - waiting for the line to appear and then get darker and darker? when did it appear?


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

trying2011 said:


> congrats suke - awesome news for you.
> 
> weren't you the one testing everyday - waiting for the line to appear and then get darker and darker? when did it appear?


Yes, I tested daily since the morning (before) ET.

Got the first very (and I mean very) faint line yesterday. This morning I did 4 tests (Clear Blue, First Response and two of my usual bulk buy eBay cheapies). The positive line was bold and clearly visible on both the CB & FR before the test was complete and the cheap ones had a faint line although not as faint as yesterday. The blood test (today was OTD) results came back with an HCG level of 210 so am over the moon. I am still a bit shell-shocked, but delighted. Can't concentrate fully at work now, as keep day-dreaming. Booked the day off for the scan though and now have all fingers and toes crossed that we get twins.


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

AWESOME - well done you. very happy for you and all the bfps.

I hope i get one next time. slowly beginning to feel ok. Lots of pain still but hopeful for next time.



Suke M said:


> trying2011 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats suke - awesome news for you.
> ...


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

also i really like Hamble and Ted. v cute.


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats Suke. Have they said when your scans likely to be?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

As we havve past the end of August this thread has been locked, below i will leave some useful links, if you need help navigating to other areas which may be of interest please feel free to PM me and i will provide further links 

Firstly for ladies whose dreams havent come true this month, be kind to yourselves and take time for you and DH/DF/DP   

This board i am sure you will find useful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For the ladies whose dreams have come true  
This first link i found invaluable as do many
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

These sections will also be helpful to meet buddies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

and
any questions on your PG http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0
Donna


----------

